# Why has this message board got so personal to the left?



## JRK (Feb 3, 2013)

I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
They got what they wanted

Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads

BHO is a failure
the country is in a mess
and they know it

Its not rocket science

I feel sorry for this country
Its future
and those who allowed it to happen who will have to deal with it
hate never fixed anything and the hate for W still drives there entire agenda
Its nuts

we are 4 million jobs short of where we were in 07
the debt has doubled in 4 years
the GDP is going south

And there talking about Amnesty
it is nuts


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 3, 2013)

are abortions up


----------



## Zander (Feb 3, 2013)

You must be a racist. Obama is great. The country is doing great. Obama can't fix 232 years of mistakes in 4 years.....


----------



## Votto (Feb 3, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



You obviously don't understand the logic.  Sure they are destroying the country, but on the other hand, they support abortion rights, thus limiting the suffering.

They are a compassionate bunch.


----------



## JRK (Feb 3, 2013)

Zander said:


> You must be a racist. Obama is great. The country is doing great. Obama can't fix 232 years of mistakes in 4 years.....



The only minority left in this great nation is the white male
either way
I thought BHO was 1/2 white anyway

And yes your spot on
as hard as BHO is trying he cannot change the greatness that once was over night


----------



## S.J. (Feb 3, 2013)

Gas prices doubled immediately and have stayed there ever since.  
Economic growth is practically at a standstill.
No attempt whatsoever is being made to curb spending.


----------



## poet (Feb 3, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



Just say no to drugs.


----------



## poet (Feb 3, 2013)

JRK said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > You must be a racist. Obama is great. The country is doing great. Obama can't fix 232 years of mistakes in 4 years.....
> ...



Please. Not according to "the one drop rule" which was instituted by whites to prevent mulattos from taking advantage of "white privilege". 
Learn the difference between "your" and "you're". America is being restored to greatness after it was decimated under Bush/Cheney.


----------



## RosieS (Feb 3, 2013)

poet said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



Dunno about that. You've returned at a time where the RW here are awfully in need of some Ex-Lax.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## auditor0007 (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



I'm not a lib, but I'm also not feeling any remorse, and I did vote for Obama.  We do have a number of problems going on in our economy right now.  The thing is that most of you really do not understand what has driven the downturn.  You talk about the fact that we have lost 4 million jobs since 2007, but you don't think about the fact that since 2007, 22 million have retired.  Now, the problem with the mass exodus from the workforce by the baby boomers, is not just that they are leaving the workforce but that they have stopped buying things.  The baby boomers drove this economy with their spending for at least twenty to thirty years, and now they have stopped buying.  The problem is that because they stopped buying, there is not demand for more products, and therefore companies are not replacing all these people.

We are in a vicious economic downturn that has been created out of circumstance more than anything else, and truthfully, I'm not certain that there is a real easy fix.  What I do know is that the economy will eventually take off again, but it's not going to happen right away. Those in Generation X number around 41 million.  They are pretty well into life and already own homes if they are going to.  They have their families and are now starting to think about retirement, although they still have a long way to go.  It is their kids and some of the late Boomer's kids, who are now in their early 20's to early 30's who are going to make the economy boom again.  It's just a matter of a few more years, probably eight or so before we see a massive growth cycle again.  You see, there are 71 million in the Y Generation, and when that 71 million start having kids in big numbers, and they start buying houses, things will boom again, and they will.  Once business sees that demand is there, they will start hiring and producing again.

For now, we just need to ride out the storm.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's personal on both sides. People cant seem to practice virtue despite differences. it's sad.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



Is English your second language?


----------



## sfcalifornia (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



I made more money last year than I have in quite awhile.

Construction is booming in SF.

Nope.  No remorse here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > You must be a racist. Obama is great. The country is doing great. Obama can't fix 232 years of mistakes in 4 years.....
> ...



I wonder if the right would hate Obama less if he were 100% white?  

They certainly wouldn't hate him less if he were 100% black.  

I think Obama is a basically good guy who is in over his head, but Romney would have been a vastly worse choice.  He'd have had us in Civil War in 8 years.


----------



## konradv (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



You've never noticed it going the other way?  How many posts does it take to be called a commie and be told you WANT to destroy the country?


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 4, 2013)

konradv said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...




Yup.

I think it's possible that JRK may be entirely sincere, and that's the problem.  He's so immersed in his partisan ideology that he is evidently only capable of seeing his side of any given issue or discussion.  Any evidence contrary to his beliefs _simply does not get in._  Nothing else exists, and that's how he can be sincere.  The door to his world is closed shut, locked up tight.

So, in his own way, from within his world, he's being perfectly honest and factual.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



OP fail because you refuse to accept the fact that the GOP set up the Great Recession.

Once you accept that historical fact, we can talk about the rest.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Gas prices doubled immediately and have stayed there ever since.
> Economic growth is practically at a standstill.
> No attempt whatsoever is being made to curb spending.



This type of fabrication out of context is why the far right has been rejected by Americans and will continue to be so rejected.


----------



## lukelk (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



I think your stuck in the bubble a little to much, might want to come out of it and open our eyes.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



80 years of politics and bubble economies set up the recession. If you are stupid enough to think either party was alone in setting up this mess, you are one of the problems.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Well, we can say, then, it was inevitable from the Big Bang Theory.

In fact, the GOP had the House from 1994 to 2006, two complacent President, and the Senate most of the time.  The GOP could have changed factors but elected to not do so.

Until you and others accept that basic fact, then the OP is fail.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it any more personal than it was during the civil war?  The nation is dividing.  It has been for quite a while, but the acrimony between the two sides has increased.  They don't merely disagree, they can't stand one another any more.  Both sides are less and less willing to live under the policies of the other.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 4, 2013)

sfcalifornia said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



Section 8 housing is a GREAT job oppurtunity! lol


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Nothing personal


The Kenyan has been overwhelmingly elected in two elections. In both elections, the Right tried to smear him with evry trick in its arsenal. In both elections, he had FoxNews harping 24/7 about what a failure he was

America didn't buy any of it and evidently prefers his policies to the Rightwing hate machine


----------



## OODA_Loop (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> America didn't buy any of it and evidently prefers his policies to the Rightwing hate machine



Cult of personality over policy.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

obama was not overwhelmingly elected.  In 2012 he was elected with fewer votes than in 2008.   He was elected with a bare majority of 1%.   That's the people who voted.  More people didn't vote for obama than voted for him.  To democrats it's an overwhelming majority.  They are motivated by feelings and that makes them feel good.   The reality is, obama won election by such a small number that those who still oppose him are enough to make the country ungovernable.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2013)

Until those who vote for Dem's, get it through their heads, that Dem's filibustered all bills brought up in the Housing committee to regulate the GSE- gov.sponsored enterprise for Fannie & Freddie and that Re pubs increased Fanny & Freddie for mortgages of minorities by 440 billion, we will not get anywhere.
Both Parties are to blame.
Dem's in the Housing Committee refused the facts brought before them, that Freddie Mac was dealing in illegal hedge funds. They totally ignored the facts that Fannie & Freddie needed to be regulated.
Just like there are doing now, that entitlements needs to be reformed.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 4, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > America didn't buy any of it and evidently prefers his policies to the Rightwing hate machine
> ...



RW'r & the Jersey Shore bunch seems to be the norm these days...  sad day if you ask me.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> obama was not overwhelmingly elected.  In 2012 he was elected with fewer votes than in 2008.   He was elected with a bare majority of 1%.   That's the people who voted.  More people didn't vote for obama than voted for him.  To democrats it's an overwhelming majority.  They are motivated by feelings and that makes them feel good.   The reality is, obama won election by such a small number that those who still oppose him are enough to make the country ungovernable.



Neither election was even close

America has spoken

It prefers a Kenyan over the best candidate Republicans have to offer


----------



## zeke (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Nothing personal
> 
> 
> The Kenyan has been overwhelmingly elected in two elections. In both elections, the Right tried to smear him with evry trick in its arsenal. In both elections, he had FoxNews harping 24/7 about what a failure he was
> ...




I think you nailed it. The Rethugs are batshit crazy that their very best efforts were simply judged by enough Americans as not good enough. And they lost the election.

And that has made them crazy. And without someone giving the rethugs a serious dose of reality, they may never come back to sanity.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

Democrats would not accept that Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac was acting illegally because the head of the Federal Mortgage Association was Franklin Raines, a black man, and democrats simply rejected the entire concept of a black man acting unlawfully.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > obama was not overwhelmingly elected.  In 2012 he was elected with fewer votes than in 2008.   He was elected with a bare majority of 1%.   That's the people who voted.  More people didn't vote for obama than voted for him.  To democrats it's an overwhelming majority.  They are motivated by feelings and that makes them feel good.   The reality is, obama won election by such a small number that those who still oppose him are enough to make the country ungovernable.
> ...



You can FEEL that way, but it's not true, nor was it ever true.   Which is why even his pretend leadership is ineffective.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > America didn't buy any of it and evidently prefers his policies to the Rightwing hate machine
> ...



American civic virtue triumphs over partisan lies.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices doubled immediately and have stayed there ever since.
> ...



Cherry picker of history has cherry picked.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Nothing personal

It is "We the People" who feel that way

Given a non-stop smear campaign from the right, We the People prefer a Kenyan over the best the GOP has to offer


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Nonsense, katz, the Kenyan kicked the ass of the best we had out there.  End of story.


----------



## Nova78 (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



*All true, Obama is half way to  his goal of destroying United States, he now will go after your pocketbook through taxes and fees to bring you to your knees-- Its crazy but Obama followers seem to want a communist country ,and they will get there wish.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Nova78 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



Sigh, none of that is true.  What America does not want, Nova, is your kind of country.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



80 years, not 1994 to 2006. This is where you fail miserably. The forces were already in play, we were indebted to the point of having to go through a recession. The dot com, followed to the housing bubble, it should have fallen apart in 2001, the finance industry got creative and extended it  to 2008, then the end of all the bubbles finally popped. To try to prevent it in the 90's or up until 2006, would have meant a recession at that point. The economy needed to retract, it is a law of economics that created 2008. Not just one party or one anything. It was a government of two parties that started the ball rolling decades ago.

The factors you seem to think would change, are the same factors that politicians today won't change. SPENDING. We borrow way to much, in 2008 businesses, government and families had over extended their credit. Businesses and families are starting to save now and plan. Savings are up, that slows an economy, government has not slowed down at all.

And NO ONE is cutting spending on the government level, the debt grows, and the economy suffers. Cutting will short term slow growth, long term will strengthen the economy.

So the reason no one will make the decision is the same reason it hasn't happened in 80 plus years, whoever starts cutting, no matter how long term beneficial it is, they will lose votes and popularity. Neither party wants that.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 4, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



They hate him because he's a democrat.

The fact that he's black is just the icing on the political cake.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Nova78 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



Damn

Obama is turning us into a communist country and "We the People" obviously prefer it to turning us into a Republican country


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



The GOP could have changed the factors so that the Great Recession would not have happened.  The party leadership preferred an economic melt down to governing responsibly.  Yes, the Dems were complacent in the minority.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats would not accept that Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac was acting illegally because the head of the Federal Mortgage Association was Franklin Raines, a black man, and democrats simply rejected the entire concept of a black man acting unlawfully.



Fannie and Freddie were a,small,part of a bigger issue, it was America's over extending themselves. It was government, business and families, not saving and spending like it never had to be paid back. Not a Democrat or Republican issue, it was a mentality and many economist warned it could not continue.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



It has?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats would not accept that Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac was acting illegally because the head of the Federal Mortgage Association was Franklin Raines, a black man, and democrats simply rejected the entire concept of a black man acting unlawfully.
> ...




I apologize, Papagerogio, I misunderstood you.  I agree with you whole heartedly about the personal (family) irresponsibility of Americans during that period.  And that is why so many of us did well, in restraining our spending, conserving our liquidity, and then buy low in reality.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Most of "We the People" are uninformed voters.
The majority of voters know very little of what they are voting for. They vote for their party, on both sides.
Many can not name who their Representative is or who their Senators are or even who the VP is let alone any of the issues.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What could they have changed? You had a dot com bubble going on, had they changed the laws on borrowing, it would have collapsed the economy in the 90's. then you have banks loaning people 125% of the value of their homes? Stop it and it would have hurt the economy. Sending us into a recession. Why not stop the credit card boom of the 70's? That is what got us out of that recession.

So tell me oh wise one, what would you have done?


----------



## FJO (Feb 4, 2013)

Nova78 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



How true!

A certain part of the population already votes in a mindless lockstep, just like the people in Cuba and North Korea do.

In Obama they see Kim Jong Il and Fidel Castro personified.


----------



## AceRothstein (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> obama was not overwhelmingly elected.  In 2012 he was elected with fewer votes than in 2008.   He was elected with a bare majority of 1%.   That's the people who voted.  More people didn't vote for obama than voted for him.  To democrats it's an overwhelming majority.  They are motivated by feelings and that makes them feel good.   The reality is, obama won election by such a small number that those who still oppose him are enough to make the country ungovernable.



Since you are counting those that choose not to vote, you could say the same thing about every president in the history of the United States.  Fail.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's not We the People.  It's We OUR people.   The rest of the people will not accept his leadership or lack of leadership.

If you look at it realistically, what would be the result if a republican had been elected?   Would democrats accept his leadership?   No.  Another republican that won by the same small margin as obama did would be treated just like Bush was.   I guarantee you that if Romney had won with 51% of the votes, no democrat would be saying We the People.

The nation is dividing with each side unwilling to accept the other.  The left and right are building entire support structures.  They each have their own media, their own news outlets,  their own institutions, increasingly their own schools, their own cities.  Sometimes, even their own states.   Fewer and fewer even deal with one another on a personal level.    As was true in times of the Civil War, entire families have separated.   

It's called political segregation.  Sometimes called clustering. Democrats can look around, see all those other democrats and honestly believe they have an overwhelming majority.  They don't.   It is worse than that, because neither side is willing to accept the political leadership of the other side.   That's why there is gridlock in politics.   It's why both democrats and republicans view the other side not merely political opposition but downright enemies.  

That's why differences are more personal and more partisan.   Running around blathering about "we the people" isn't going to change that.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > obama was not overwhelmingly elected.  In 2012 he was elected with fewer votes than in 2008.   He was elected with a bare majority of 1%.   That's the people who voted.  More people didn't vote for obama than voted for him.  To democrats it's an overwhelming majority.  They are motivated by feelings and that makes them feel good.   The reality is, obama won election by such a small number that those who still oppose him are enough to make the country ungovernable.
> ...



It is true about every president in the history of the United States.  But, in the past, the ones who didn't vote, or voted for an opposing party was willing to accept the winner's leadership.  That's what has changed.  At the end of the day, after the election, we were all united in the goals, even if we had differences of how to get there.   That isn't true any more.  It isn't that obama won by a small majority, it's that very close to half the nation, or more than that if you count the entirety of people who didn't vote for him, is unwilling to accept his role.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



OP. The cause is the most divisive president in history.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds like the OP is living in a dream world.

The country is moving forward.

The party of Lincoln and Reagan is dying a slow and painful death caused by the CANCER that is the Tea Party extremists.

Cling to your guns and your bible and be a joke.  We don't care.  Your gay sons will not be ashamed to be gay.  You daughters will have their privacy violated.  Wife beaters and mental patients will lose the guns.

If you put up a fight, you will meet the same end as Randy Weaver and family.

Your spokesman Wayne LaPierre went on TV and said basically we shouldn't have traffic lights because criminals fleeing a bank robbery won't stop at them.

Can you imagine anything more retarded?

Can you?


----------



## OODA_Loop (Feb 4, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> If you put up a fight, you will meet the same end as Randy Weaver and family.



You will execute our children and spouses like Weaver.... only to be set free on all charges ?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



can you direct me to any post where you gave facts?

I must have missed them


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > If you put up a fight, you will meet the same end as Randy Weaver and family.
> ...



they will if you teach them to point guns at people.


----------



## FJO (Feb 4, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> Sounds like the OP is living in a dream world.
> 
> The country is moving forward.
> 
> ...



*YEAH! Pretty much all your posts.*


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



We have the most divisive president in history because we have the most divided people in history.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 4, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



You are the one that brings up skin color.  I doubt very seriously that you would understand that O is incompetent and it has nothing to do with skin color.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



civil war ????


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...





There has been NO incompetance on Obamas part.


the facts dont agreee with your partisan claim


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > If you put up a fight, you will meet the same end as Randy Weaver and family.
> ...



Randy Weaver was alone.   

The government paid him 3.1 million dollars for the government's mistake.

What happened to Randy Weaver is not lost on the American people.   If anything they know and are preparing for future conflict so that the next Randy Weaver isn't alone.   obama really can turn into America's Assad.   He can make war on the American people just like Assad is killing off the Syrians.  It is entirely possible for obama to bomb American cities, or use toxic gas on American people.    It will certainly put his name in the history books.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 4, 2013)

We are on the wrong track.  the country has been for years.  sadly, I see nothing happening that is to our bennefit. all they pass is feel good legislation and pat themselves on the back for a job well done.  take Obamacare.  the worst thing about it is not that it doesn't improve anything or actually reform healthcare. It's that people now walk around saying oh good, we finally have health care reform.  So our focus is taken off a real issue. We haven't fixed our economy, we haven't even guided in the right direction. 

We need to stop lying to ourselves, we need to stop allowing our politicians to continue to lie to us. We're going backwards fast and the long term costs are more than we can handle.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



High unemployment, low gdp, record numbers on welfare, 6 trillion more in debt, shrinking economy....yeah, he's incompetent.  The facts do agree.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > hazlnut said:
> ...



Vicky Weaver had her baby in her arms when she was shot and killed by a FBI sniper.

Sammy Weaver, 14, watched a camo clad figure shoot and kill his dog before he fired at the trespasser.  He was shot in the back as ran back to his house by a US Marshall.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Oh yes

Calling those who do not support your candidate stupid

How lame can you get?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 4, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> Sounds like the OP is living in a dream world.
> 
> The country is moving forward.
> 
> ...



Weaver didn't put up a fight.  The FBI murdered his wife and daughter.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



I have to agree

Obama has been unable to unite the country like George Bush did

After 9-11, America united behind President Bush and gave him an 83% approval rate

By the time he left, America had once again united in disapproval of everything Bush was doing an gave him only a 23% approval rating


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



The cops had a right to fire at someone who had fired at them.

That boy died becuase his father taught him to shoot at people with a gun.


If the boy had been a black panthers son you would have cheered his death


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

Liberals learned how to hate the president under Bush.   Conservatives learned to hate the president under obama.

That's not going to change.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



So we shoot people in the back?

We shoot women and children?


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...




He is not leading the nation, all he is doing is dividing the nation.
Even the Dems are complaining that he will not meet with them to work things out.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

a 14 year old boy can kill you if he fires a gun at you.

If the kid had been a black 14 year old boy you would have cheered his death just like you cheered trayvons


----------



## Bfgrn (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



You folks on the right don't even listen to moderate conservatives.

The Easy Problem
By DAVID BROOKS

On immigration, the evidence is overwhelming; the best way forward is clear.

The forlorn pundit doesnt even have to make the humanitarian case that immigration reform would be a great victory for human dignity. The cold economic case by itself is so strong.

Increased immigration would boost the U.S. economy. Immigrants are 30 percent more likely to start new businesses than native-born Americans, according to a research summary by Michael Greenstone and Adam Looney of The Hamilton Project. They are more likely to earn patents. A quarter of new high-tech companies with more than $1 million in sales were also founded by the foreign-born.

A study by Madeline Zavodny, an economics professor at Agnes Scott College, found that every additional 100 foreign-born workers in science and technology fields is associated with 262 additional jobs for U.S. natives.

Thanks to the labor of low-skill immigrants, the cost of food, homes and child care comes down, living standards rise and more women can afford to work outside the home. 

NY Times


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Links to your claims.

It seem the American voters dont agree with you and liked his leadrship so much they rehired him.

stop lying about him not being a leader the American people already desided that


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

In the Weaver case, the government admitted wrongdoing and paid off a settlement amount.

Liberals are still claiming that the government was right, they acted reasonably.   Even after the admission of error and payment.  It is just more evidence of liberal insanity.  

The nation has become ungovernable.  obama's inability to lead is just evidence of that.   His incompetence is part of it but just part of it.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Surely you can't mean that Obama has done all this destruction of the American Life on purpose do you?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Obama came in with a Republican Party unwilling to compromise on any Obama intiative. He has a Congress that will vote against anything that Obama proposes....even if it is something they, themselves proposed in the past

Republicans have taken a position that if they cannot lead the nation.....Nobody will


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 4, 2013)

.

The division pimps have been incredibly effective.

Sadly.

.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Can there be any doubt?   Even the most incompetent person would have a success once in a while.   The law of averages is on that side.  obama's actions are deliberately taken.  On purpose.   What you are not understanding is that what obama is doing IS a success to liberals.   That's why he's not seen as incompetent.   Ruin the economy, that's a plus.  Contraction of the economy and a rising unemployment rate are all desirable outcomes. Reduce the effectiveness of our armed forces, that's a plus.   Rip apart the social fabric, that's a good thing.

Arguing over whether obama has been incompetent with a liberal is a lost cause.  Everything he's done has not been destructive, it's an improvement.   They will give you a list of the most destructive things he's done as if they were building blocks of societal stability.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That is not true.
They compromised on quite a few of things.
The most recent compromise that Repubs did was raising the debt ceiling.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



Well lets just take your first claim that President Obama is a failure.  It's simply not true.  Despite the fact that the pseudo-cons have been calling his presidency a failure since before he took office, and he is still in the middle of his presidency.  So unless you have a time machine and have proof of the future, yours is merely more hateful specualtion.  Also considering the Stock Market (Dow) was hoovering around 8,000 when he took office and bottomed out about 6500.  It is now around 14,000.  Indicators are showing an improving economy and growth is expected in the private sector.  Furthermore the economy was loosing 500,000 to 700,000 jobs per month.  Now at least we are seeing positive job growth, this despite the fact that the Republican controlled house is not able to, or refuses to reach across the isle and compromise on a  jobs bill.

The Republican hatred for this president seems to know no bounds.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

FJO said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



So we are all back to assertions and conclusions, without any rationale or reason.  How utterly silly, foolish.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 4, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Gas prices doubled immediately and have stayed there ever since.
> Economic growth is practically at a standstill.
> No attempt whatsoever is being made to curb spending.



I love it when the pseudo-conz try to pull the price of gas out of context of the Bush recession.

On 09/29/2008 the price of regular unleaded was $3.8990
On 09/30/2009 the price of regular unleaded was $2.6590

Neither President Bush nor President Obama had much to do with the price of gas at the pump.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Yes, it is We the People.  You can do it the way that this has been played since 1789, or you can resist lawfully but nothing else.  If you are a very small minority, without any power.  Your blathering is pathetic and painful.  Grow up, mature, or continue to suffer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Absolutely false.  The cause is the most divisive small minority since 1861.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsDmPEeurfA]President Bush Addresses Nation on Economic Crisis - YouTube[/ame]



you will NEVER succed in lying about who crashed the economy


----------



## Intense (Feb 4, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Gas prices doubled immediately and have stayed there ever since.
> Economic growth is practically at a standstill.
> No attempt whatsoever is being made to curb spending.



Gas prices always tie into Economic growth.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Bush crashed the eocnomy a nd NOT Obama.

lying about it will never never work for your idiot party


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Wars in the middle east sure as hell do impact the price of oil


----------



## Intense (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Obama came into Office telling the Republican Party to Fuck Off, and it's gone down hill from there. Progressive Statists in both Parties, spending on borrowed money, are what is killing us. Keep trying to justify those $100.00 Band-aids, rather than question why we are being ripped off in the first place.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 4, 2013)

poet said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



You should take your own advice.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Reminds me of Lincolns' elections.  It's really only a hatefull minority of the losing party that has been unwilling to accept the fact that they lost, twice.  They obstructed as much as they could.  Look for them to start losing the states they still control.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



That was not a compromise...that was their job


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Bush crashed the eocnomy a nd NOT Obama.
> 
> lying about it will never never work for your idiot party


It was actually Hank Paulson who did it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Nope that is not true.

Obama tried to reach out adn your right wing republicans said Immediately that their number ont priortity was to end his polictical carreer.

AFTER the scum bags had promised their voters that their number one goal was to help the people.


It was the right who said Fuck Off.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Smart move on the debt ceiling move by the GOP.

The ball is now on the Dems in the Senate.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes he did

After Republicans had the audacity to proclaim they intended to rule from the bottom. They were in no position to set terms and the President told them so


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-A09a_gHJc]Mitch McConnell: Top Priority, Make Obama a One Term President - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Simply not true. Weaver nor his son ever shot at the FBI.


----------



## FJO (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Mitch McConnell: Top Priority, Make Obama a One Term President - YouTube



The ambition of EVERY party is to make a newly elected President of the opposite party a ONE-TERM President. Always have been, always will be.

But only the honest ones have the guts to say so in so many words.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



Maybe it's because idiots like you flood the board with crap that was proven false the first 10 times you posted it that causes a bit of, let's say, impatience, with some of us.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

FJO said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch McConnell: Top Priority, Make Obama a One Term President - YouTube
> ...



so goes your world vision.


You only opperate on a party over country mode.

Thus your party failing to bring any good ideas for the country.

they only think about ideas to WIN the next election and NOT how to fix the country


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



PROVE your claim


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

The hatred the democrats had for Bush is eclipsed by the hatred republicans have for obama.  That, in turn will be eclipsed by the hatred for the next president whoever it is.

Until the bitter end.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

William Degan - Idaho Peace Officers? Memorial


In a case that made national news, Marshal Degan was gunned down on August 21, 1992, while on a peaceful surveillance mission in Ruby Ridge, Idaho. The man who killed him had broken the law, skipped a court date and escaped with his family, promising armed resistance if the authorities tried to capture him. Marshal Degan was the most decorated member in the history of the U.S. Marshals Service. He is survived by his wife and two two sons. Years later, Bill Degan&#8217;s wife said, &#8220;Whenever men who spend their lives serving the country are killed in the line of duty, we all lose a piece of ourselves. I lost a bigger piece than others in August of 1992.&#8221;


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> The hatred the democrats had for Bush is eclipsed by the hatred republicans have for obama.  That, in turn will be eclipsed by the hatred for the next president whoever it is.
> 
> Until the bitter end.



It is perfectly reasonable to hate a president who lied us into war and crashed the world economy.

IT IS NOT prefectly reasonable to hate the guy who is fixing it all


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Weaver's son, Sammy, heard the gunshot as the family dog was killed by an ATF sniper.  Sammy returned fire.   The agents were ordered to kill the dog first so that the surveillance of Weavers would not be discovered.   Randy Weaver ordered his son back into the house.  When Sammy turned to run into the house, he was shot in the back by the brave US agents.  

After the shootout, Randy Weaver and Harris were tried and acquitted of all charges.   One of the determining factors was a deliberately altered notice of court date giving Weaver and Harris the wrong date to appear in court on charges that they sold illegal shotguns (the barrels were 1/4 inch short) to an ATF agent.   It was proved that the date on the notice was deliberately changed in order to provoke the confrontation.

The government paid 3.1 million dollars to the Weaver family to compensate them for the loss of the mother and brother.  

Weavers Awarded $3.1 Million by US Government


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Minnesota Carry Permit Training and Utah Permit Training Firearms And Liberty Shade's Landing Inc.


your site is NOT a good source of facts you fool


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The hatred the democrats had for Bush is eclipsed by the hatred republicans have for obama.  That, in turn will be eclipsed by the hatred for the next president whoever it is.
> ...



Then it is not reasonable.   To republicans, it is not reasonable to hate the man who kept us safe for years and the economy growing until the democrats finally caused a crash.

The next presidential hate won't be reasonable to whatever side that supports him either.  It will just be worse.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Who killed Bill Degan?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Only partisan idiots believe the dems crashed the economy.


Its why the Rove team has to kill your faction to save the party even though they created you


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Zander said:


> You must be a racist. Obama is great. The country is doing great. Obama can't fix 232 years of mistakes in 4 years.....



No he can't thats for sure. But he sure can double the mistakes in 4 years.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> *Why has this message board got so personal to the left?*
> 
> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> ...


Gee....let's see....."Why has this message board got so personal to the left?"

Maybe, because posts like yours are allowed to stand....even when they're.....



> ....*FACTUALLY WRONG**??!!!*



Its not rocket science.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Gas prices doubled immediately and have stayed there ever since.
> Economic growth is practically at a standstill.
> No attempt whatsoever is being made to curb spending.



I wonder if Ubango puts this in his diary. After his four years are up he has to have something to remember by.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Feb 4, 2013)

Zander said:


> You must be a racist. Obama is great. The country is doing great. Obama can't fix 232 years of mistakes in 4 years.....


That's true.

Following the *worst screw-up* in the *Bush Family*, it'll take him (at least) 8 years.

It took Bill Clinton (nearly) 8 years, to clean-up behind....



> ....*DADDY Bush**.*


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 4, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



It would be nice to have a job/income to buy a house with...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The hatred the democrats had for Bush is eclipsed by the hatred republicans have for obama.  That, in turn will be eclipsed by the hatred for the next president whoever it is.
> ...



Oh.. here's the fix Barry Kardashian gave us:

Credit downgrades, record numbers on public assistance, record debt, $6,000,000,000,000 new debt, record deficits, record unemployment, stagnant growth, still in Iraq but leaving on Bush's timetables, Gitmo still open, new terrorists attacks on US soil, etc.

  Well done President Kardashian!


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



I like the way you DREAM. Its almost as bad as Ubama's Hope & Change.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 4, 2013)

Be afraid, be very afraid.
Buy lots of guns and gas masks.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

Until republicans face facts.  Until democrats face facts.

What nonsense.  Neither side will recognize the legitimacy of the others facts!  It is part of the big breakup.   That's the only determinitave fact there is and democrats cannot even recognize that it exists.  They look at their paltry 1% victory and think it is a mandate.


----------



## AsheedMidrarwz (Feb 4, 2013)

Mr. Shaman said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > *Why has this message board got so personal to the left?*
> ...



If Obama wiped his ass with a spoon, you'd grab it out of his hand and lick it until your tongue fell off.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices doubled immediately and have stayed there ever since.
> ...



And the more they reject...the farther the left is going to go down the toilet.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

Obama is the arsonist standing in the crowd admiring his work.  Democrats are the ones saying such beautiful flames.  It's such an improvement over the apartment building.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Goodoledays said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



when were you ever proven correct on the prediction of the outcome of policy?


You see you have been on the losing side so long you dont know what a fact is anymore


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Obama is the arsonist standing in the crowd admiring his work.  Democrats are the ones saying such beautiful flames.  It's such an improvement over the apartment building.



and dumb shit like this is all you can say because the real FACTS are no where near you and your thoughts.

You have never correctly predicted the outcome of policy.

You have never been proven correct by the real world.

Your westboro level crazy


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



And wouldn't be supprised if the construction companies weren't doing good in the drug business too.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Nothing personal
> 
> 
> The Kenyan has been overwhelmingly elected in two elections. In both elections, the Right tried to smear him with evry trick in its arsenal. In both elections, he had FoxNews harping 24/7 about what a failure he was
> ...



Yeah...guess Ubango's promise to freebies really works. Lets see what happens when he doesn't come forward on them.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonder if I am the only person who read te OP and assumed it was intended to be satire....


----------



## Saigon (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Obama is the arsonist standing in the crowd admiring his work.  Democrats are the ones saying such beautiful flames.  It's such an improvement over the apartment building.



You really are either the most stupid or most dishonest poster I have ever come across anywhere on the internet. Most likely both. 

It's no surprise you never, ever stop to debate a topic.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Goodoledays said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing personal
> ...



Last cry of defiance from a defeated party...


But....but.......He gives them FREE STUFF


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > obama was not overwhelmingly elected.  In 2012 he was elected with fewer votes than in 2008.   He was elected with a bare majority of 1%.   That's the people who voted.  More people didn't vote for obama than voted for him.  To democrats it's an overwhelming majority.  They are motivated by feelings and that makes them feel good.   The reality is, obama won election by such a small number that those who still oppose him are enough to make the country ungovernable.
> ...



Well lets just see how long it takes to change the name AMERICA to AFMARICA.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If that really were the case, Winger then wouldn't it stand to reason that the Democrats would have kicked ass in the 2010 mid-term elections in the House and Senate?  You've somehow decided that the Democrats "won" in a landslide when in fact what happened was a continuation of the status quo...which is hardly a thumbs down to the GOP.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



They cannot deny the truth that Obamacare is going to me the most expensive boondoggle in the history  of the world, and they resent the fact that they didn't listen to us in the first place.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



it is 2013


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Nova78 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



Only if they survive that long.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



There is actually a really simple fix to the economic problems we have right now, return to the Clinton era spending levels.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Goodoledays said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



OK...I'll bite, TM!  What "policy" of the Obama Administration is it that's "winning"?  To be quite frank with you...I don't see much of anything that's working for them.  The economy still sucks...millions are still out of work...Iran's still working on the bomb...Israel trusts us less with each passing day...the Arab Spring is putting Islamic hard liners into power across the Middle East and Africa...and our national debt continues to explode in size.  And as the "cherry" on all of this...as the true costs of ObamaCare become more and more evident it's obvious that his signature piece of legislation was never the cure it was made out to be.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Boy.  See what BRAINWASHING can do to you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Bush crashed the eocnomy a nd NOT Obama.
> 
> lying about it will never never work for your idiot party



Being ignorant about what crashed the economy is sad, you simply can't just admit that BOTH party's caused the failure after 80+ years of stupid decisions and increasing budgets.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And in the 2012 elections, the electorate returned Republicans to the House and Senate even as they were re-electing Barack Obama.  So what's that tell you?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



I wonder if you could admit Obama is a fuck up if he was 100% white.

I wonder if you would be even more fawning if he was 100% black.

I wonder why the guy that spends more time talking about Obama's skin than anyone, including the racists who are proud of their racism, thinks everyone who disagrees with Obama is a racist.

I also believe Obama is basically a good guy who is in over his head. I thought that, and said it, way back in 2008, and the all the people like you, aka racists, called me a racist because I was criticizing a black man.

Strange how they haven't learned anything.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 4, 2013)

AsheedMidrarwz said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Poster like this vile person, who take personal offensive statements to new heights, probably have something to do with it too.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Republicans received fewer combined votes than the Dems in both the House and Senate as well as the Presidency.  It showed that the public is souring on the Republican brand


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



How did they do that?


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

FJO said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Sad thing is you put all three of them together and they can't tell them apart.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Nothing personal
> 
> 
> The Kenyan has been overwhelmingly elected in two elections. In both elections, the Right tried to smear him with evry trick in its arsenal. In both elections, he had FoxNews harping 24/7 about what a failure he was
> ...



Overwhelmingly? The last overwhelming election is in this country was when Nixon won in 1972. Obama barely scraped by with just over half the vote, and actually ended up with fewer votes last year than he got 4 years ago.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nice to see you have finally stopped pretending to be a Republican.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> William Degan - Idaho Peace Officers? Memorial
> 
> 
> In a case that made national news, Marshal Degan was gunned down on August 21, 1992, while on a peaceful surveillance mission in Ruby Ridge, Idaho. The man who killed him had broken the law, skipped a court date and escaped with his family, promising armed resistance if the authorities tried to capture him. Marshal Degan was the most decorated member in the history of the U.S. Marshals Service. He is survived by his wife and two two sons. Years later, Bill Degans wife said, Whenever men who spend their lives serving the country are killed in the line of duty, we all lose a piece of ourselves. I lost a bigger piece than others in August of 1992.



Harris shot Degan in self defense and was proven innocent in an Idaho jury.  Weaver didn't shoot anyone.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



By holding back the broker rules in GLBact for 8 years


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > William Degan - Idaho Peace Officers? Memorial
> ...



Those radicals who live by the gun will die by the gun, just like the gun activist and the sniper.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



Wouldn't do any good...you would still miss them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK's "facts" have been rejected many, many times with actual factual evidence and stats.

He lives in The Bubble as you do, where Fox News and Talk Radio drown out all sensible commentary.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Goodoledays said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Nice try, you cant find a post of yours with fact in it huh?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



None?

Are you aware that almost every foreign policy expert on the planet now says that Obama has totally screwed the pooch in North Africa?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > William Degan - Idaho Peace Officers? Memorial
> ...



says some internet poster.

GET PROOF!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

No, only you say it, QWB.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



Yes it would be a war...it just wouldn't be civil.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



HaHa. Take the blinders off dude. Start thinking for yourself for once.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



How did that cause the housing bubble?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 4, 2013)

Goodoledays said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



It's because democrats and republicans see different things in the same set of circumstances.  Lower the nation's credit rating is good for democrats.  The higher unemployment the more prosperous the people.  A contracting economy is better than an expanding economy.  More poor and fewer rich is a sign of economic health.

To republicans these are disasters but to democrats they are signs of progress.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> We are on the wrong track.  the country has been for years.  sadly, I see nothing happening that is to our bennefit. all they pass is feel good legislation and pat themselves on the back for a job well done.  take Obamacare.  the worst thing about it is not that it doesn't improve anything or actually reform healthcare. It's that people now walk around saying oh good, we finally have health care reform.  So our focus is taken off a real issue. We haven't fixed our economy, we haven't even guided in the right direction.
> 
> We need to stop lying to ourselves, we need to stop allowing our politicians to continue to lie to us. We're going backwards fast and the long term costs are more than we can handle.



Very True! And as each day goes by...its going to be harder and harder to explain this to our children and grandchildren. We better start thinking fast.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 4, 2013)

The discourse would be civil if it took place in person.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

the banks had not been allowed under the laws to act as brokers for decades ( since the 1929 crash caused by republicans).

The brokers are the ones who sell the securities.

The banks could all of the sudden hire any smuck and train them any way they wanted to while Bush's sec held back the rules on WHO could be a broker.


A broker who had to mantain a licsence would NOT have sold sub prime tainted securities for the banks becuase it would have resulted in them losing their license and in so doing their jobs.



Without rules on WHO could be a broker the only people the NEW brokers were beholden to were their bosses.


The banks who hired them and trained them however they wanted them trained.


These "brokers" did whatever the bank told them to do.

They sold subprime laced mortgage securities without telling the customer what ws really in them.

that meant the banks could write mortages that would soon implode and make money off of them and not retain the risk they held.

The made money writing them and made money selling them off to unsuspecting buyers.


When the laws were finally implimented the banks were caught still holding too much of the shit they had made money off of for a near decade.


boom goes the economy


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 4, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Obama hasn't been doing much to avoid that Joe......this Country is more divided now then when Bush left...just look at the divide on this board.....if its like this around the Country....and keeps getting worse.....who knows what the hell is going to happen....


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Subprime Mortgage Bonds Get AAA Rating S&P Denied to U.S. - Businessweek


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They didn't decide that. Ubango decided that for them...with his promises to free handouts. They were BRAINWASHED.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Come on Winger...it's a veritable draw!  And the State contests overwhelmingly went towards the GOP.  Why?  Because progressive policies aren't working at the State level any more than they are at the National level.  You've got California and Illinois slipping closer and closer to bankruptcy under Democratic leadership while Republican Govs are starting to see budget surpluses.  It's just a question of time before the electorate sees through the distortions put out by the main stream media and realizes that a sane fiscal policy isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

As adopted, Regulation R provides banks with a transitional exemption until the first day of their first fiscal year commencing after Sept. 30, 2008. This will give banks time to make any necessary changes in their systems and compliance programs and should ensure that banks have time to come into compliance with the Exchange Act provisions relating to the broker definition. This exemptive rule will become effective on the date that the Commission's current order expires, Sept. 28, 2007. 


just a cpouple days beofre this date on implimentation of these rules bush got on TV and told us all the economy was going to crash


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Don't think so, Harry.  Pubs will vote Pubs, but the mainstream has a growing umbrage against the vileness of the far right and libertarians that cost Romney the election.

I mean, even here in SLC, a hotbed of Republicanism,  the center of the party is leaning against the crazies.  I think the haters will be surprised in the next round of caucuses.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> the banks had not been allowed under the laws to act as brokers for decades ( since the 1929 crash caused by republicans).
> 
> The brokers are the ones who sell the securities.
> 
> ...



Again, how did that cause the housing bubble? Or do you not realize that no  one has ever offered one iota of evidence that allowing banks to offer more services to their customers caused any problems in the real world? It does, theoretically, make the system less stable, but there has been zero real world impact at this point in time.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6bmEv2-rFA]President Bush's speech on the financial crisis 9/24/08 (1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Subprime Mortgage Bonds Get AAA Rating S&P Denied to U.S. - Businessweek



They had a AAA rating before the banks offered brokerage services.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

9/24/08

he annouces the mess coming

9/30/08 the rules go into effect


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Except it was the govt who entrapped Weaver, which was proven,  and the supposed radicals weren't the ones shooting up towns, killing people, mass murdering, or anything like that.  Nope, the govt was pissed because he had been going to aryan nation gatherings and he wouldn't pose as a spy for their infiltration purposes.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Subprime Mortgage Bonds Get AAA Rating S&P Denied to U.S. - Businessweek
> ...



and they should not have retained that rating after the banks laced them with the subprime they wrote to make money


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm still waiting to hear your synopsis on Obama Administration "wins", TM.  What's working for them?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> I'm still waiting to hear your synopsis on Obama Administration "wins", TM.  What's working for them?



the economy has been improving no matter how much you pretend it has not


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



PROVE your claims


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the banks had not been allowed under the laws to act as brokers for decades ( since the 1929 crash caused by republicans).
> ...



so I just gave you the evidence and you just deny it.

why should I U tell you anything?


You cant absorb facts


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



LBT is spouting militia mutt nonsense.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 4, 2013)

Goodoledays said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



and your a fact free zone.

You hate democracy and the government our founders left us


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The hatred the democrats had for Bush is eclipsed by the hatred republicans have for obama.  That, in turn will be eclipsed by the hatred for the next president whoever it is.
> ...



Fixing it all. HaHa. Ubango is all talk and no play. Open your eyes.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Goodoledays said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



If you believed that, you would not be running around as if your hair was on fire.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Goodoledays said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Well dude...at least Im not BRAINWASHED like you lefties are. I still know facts when I see them. You lefties just can't see that anymore...Its only what Ubango tells you what the facts are that is what you are to believe.

Wake up empty head.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Goodoledays said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes he does...but he hasn't come through with them all yet. And when he runs out of power to do so his followers are finally going to wake up...hopefully.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Knock yourself out:

Ambush at Ruby Ridge - Reason.com

Now, quit lying.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting to hear your synopsis on Obama Administration "wins", TM.  What's working for them?
> ...



I suppose you could call a 1.5% growth rate an improvement, TM but that's setting the bar about as low as it possibly can go.  I've got a feeling that for the millions of Americans that are STILL out of work your "improvement" isn't something they're jumping up and down about.

So tell me...how is the tax increase that Barry just got his way on going to help that?  That's a big "win" for Obama...and a big "loss" for anyone waiting for a job opening.  It's what happens when your fiscal policy is based on ideology instead of economic fundamentals.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



What part of that is nonsense, JS?  I don't support the views of Weaver or Harris but the govt abused its power and was called on it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 4, 2013)

Careful! Speaking the truth to Truthmatters has been proven to be harmful to her health!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



You make several misconceptions with this thread.  First, there is no discernible left posting regularly on this message board, no one seeking radical change to our society, no one advocating violence against the elected order and no one seeks to deny the franchise to vote - at least on the left.

There is a far left in America, but they are and remain a minority of anarchists and single issue hooligans who destroy personal property and operate outside of the established order.  Few have committed atrocities as have those on the far right:  Eric Rudolph, Scott Roeder, Tim McVeigh who are in league with the SLA and the Weatherman, relics of nearly a half century ago.

No one on this message board who you and others characterize as the left hope to deny rights to other American citizens.  In fact we do not advocate banning *all* guns, that allegation is a construct of the right.  It is settled law that sober, sane and honest citizens have the right to own, possess and have in their custody and control a firearm for the protection of their home and business. 

Within that framework are other issues which are open to debate and of legitimate concern to the citizens of this country, on both sides of the argument, including: the type of weapon; the size of magazines; the type of ammunition; the ability to conceal; and the rate of fire.  Such concerns are the direct result of the misuse of such guns.

As for GWB - boooooooooooooooosh - history will determine his place.  IMO he was incompetent and left President Obama a mess.  A mess which has been cleaned up during President Obama's term in office in spite of the rights efforts to rewrite history and to lie.  As I noted you have done since the first day you began to post.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 4, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> Sounds like the OP is living in a dream world.
> 
> The country is moving forward.
> 
> ...



What are we moving forward towards? Because it doesn't look good to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



If you say so.

But . . . say you are right, OK.

Think about what you are doing carefully, because the next time the Feds will call in the drones.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



How nice...so what you're basically saying is that you're OK with someone owning a gun...but only if *you* get to decide that gun will be a single shot weapon that uses bird shot for ammo?  Is that what you call "settled law"?


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Goodoledays said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Yes I can dude. In fact I found seven of them. The thing is I don't work for you. You see I don't go by the lefties rules...I take care of myself. If you want to see those seven posts get off your * * *  for once and do something on your own.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Bingo. The problems in government come from problems with the people. 

This is the problem with having multiple cultures. There are some inherent conflicts. We have a progressive culture looking for more and more Federal government and a liberty culture that wants the Federal government out of our lives as much as we can.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2013)

And since when were what you characterize as "far right" extremists "in league" with the SLA and the Weathermen?


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 4, 2013)

It isn't the left that's savaging and eating their own for not towing the radical party line.

e.g. Colin Powell.

All of a sudden, he's no Republican or conservative.

WoW!! You people are taking things way personal.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Why don't you stop trying to sound like a boss...get off your * * * and get the proof yourself. You lefties are so lazy. No wonder you follow that nitwit in the WH around.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Stupid and uninformed are not the same. There are a lot of intelligent people that are uninformed about much of the universe.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 4, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> It isn't the left that's savaging and eating their own for not towing the radical party line.
> 
> e.g. Colin Powell.
> 
> ...



LOL, that's some real bullshit right there! Powell is a racist and votes on skin color just like you and Samuel Jackson. I just hope that you guys keep those racist bastards.


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling..



speaking English would help you get your point across.

But I will tell you that when you live at the far right end of a spectrum, any movement towards the middle looks left to you.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Liberals learned how to hate the president under Bush.   Conservatives learned to hate the president under obama.
> 
> That's not going to change.



I dont hate the President.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 4, 2013)

Mad Scientist said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Bush crashed the eocnomy a nd NOT Obama.
> ...



Now if we had elected Pat Paulson for president, none of this would have ever happened.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Bigfoot said:
> ...



So we can commit mass murder on the Weber River and the Mountain Meadows again

We have a federal government to keep to protect monolithic cultures from oppressing others


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 4, 2013)

this Country is more divided now then when Bush left...

Yep kinda gives on a clue as to which party is causing most of the divide issues?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 4, 2013)

peach174 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Not only that, Obama didn't need Republicans to compromise on anything when he came into office. Democrats had full control of the government.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 4, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> It isn't the left that's savaging and eating their own for not towing the radical party line.
> 
> e.g. Colin Powell.
> 
> ...



*coughs*  Joe Leiberman   *coughs*  Blue Dog Democrats


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Ah...we pretty much did...twice now.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 4, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Two years with control in both houses.  there is no valid complaint of obstructionism.  That is a period they own 100%


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 4, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > It isn't the left that's savaging and eating their own for not towing the radical party line.
> ...



Assumption is easy, you need no proof.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



But at least Pat made you laugh


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They didn't have full control of the Senate


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting to hear your synopsis on Obama Administration "wins", TM.  What's working for them?
> ...



Like you keep demanding everyone. Show us PROOF!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The hatred the democrats had for Bush is eclipsed by the hatred republicans have for obama.  That, in turn will be eclipsed by the hatred for the next president whoever it is.
> ...



That's where we differ. I don't think it's perfectly reasonable to hate anyone. Hate is an emotion. Reason has absolutely nothing to do with it. You're only lying if you say otherwise.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Goodoledays said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Quite the opposite dude...I just hate the gov't that we have now thats taking us to a dictatorship. Believe me its not what our founders left us with.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 4, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> I'm not a lib, but I'm also not feeling any remorse, and I did vote for Obama.  We do have a number of problems going on in our economy right now.  The thing is that most of you really do not understand what has driven the downturn.  You talk about the fact that we have lost 4 million jobs since 2007, but you don't think about the fact that since 2007, 22 million have retired.  Now, the problem with the mass exodus from the workforce by the baby boomers, is not just that they are leaving the workforce but that they have stopped buying things.  The baby boomers drove this economy with their spending for at least twenty to thirty years, and now they have stopped buying.  The problem is that because they stopped buying, there is not demand for more products, and therefore companies are not replacing all these people.
> 
> We are in a vicious economic downturn that has been created out of circumstance more than anything else, and truthfully, I'm not certain that there is a real easy fix.  What I do know is that the economy will eventually take off again, but it's not going to happen right away. Those in Generation X number around 41 million.  They are pretty well into life and already own homes if they are going to.  They have their families and are now starting to think about retirement, although they still have a long way to go.  It is their kids and some of the late Boomer's kids, who are now in their early 20's to early 30's who are going to make the economy boom again.  It's just a matter of a few more years, probably eight or so before we see a massive growth cycle again.  You see, there are 71 million in the Y Generation, and when that 71 million start having kids in big numbers, and they start buying houses, things will boom again, and they will.  Once business sees that demand is there, they will start hiring and producing again.
> 
> For now, we just need to ride out the storm.



Hmm, definitely interesting points, and food for thought.  

But, what about the automation explosion that has happened in the past few decades?

A large percentage of jobs that were formerly performed by humans are now performed by machines.  When would we ever get those jobs back?

Bank tellers, ticket sellers, and concession stand owners, replaced by ATMs, mechanical ticket vendors, and snack machines.

Phone operators replaced by automated answering machines.

Manufacturing line jobs replaced by robots.

Etc, etc, etc.

Now, you can say that these automations require technicians to maintain them, and that would be true.  

But the number of technicians required is a fraction of the original workforce, and that's not including the people that are able to do that work remotely from overseas locations.

None of those jobs are ever coming back.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 4, 2013)

Goodoledays said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



What war is civil? It's war.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 4, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I refuse absolutely to hate anyone.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 4, 2013)

Time to part company.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 4, 2013)

Now, to answer the question originally posed by the OP:

The right's language has changed from disputing political points, to accusing the left and their leadership of all sorts of insane conspiracies and crimes.

Why wouldn't the left take that personally?

If you want to answer your own question, just go back and take a look at what you've posted in the past couple of years, and consider how you would feel if people were accusing you of equally terrible things.

I suspect you'll find your answer quite quickly.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> Careful! Speaking the truth to Truthmatters has been proven to be harmful to her health!



Well if she listens to Ubama enough shes probably in real good health.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 4, 2013)

Here, let me give you an example:

You and I are debating the pros and cons of spending money on rebuilding highways.

At some point, in the middle of our conversation, I accuse you of murdering children.

What would your reaction be to that, do you think?


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



A mess cleaned up???? Boy I bet your bathroom looks like something a caveman used back in the day.


----------



## zeke (Feb 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...




That is nice..... and I guess you're saying is that you are ok with someone owning any weapon available with any tactical accessory made just because they "want" it? Regardless of what the rest of the society wants?


You don't think there is any middle ground between single shot and full auto?


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 4, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Bigfoot said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



LOL, you got to be kidding me!


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



Have you been living on Mars?  The country is finally coming back after W left it in shambles.  We are actually adding jobs, instead of losing them each month, as under W.  We are out of his "self proclaimed" war and are preparing to leave the second that he left us with.  Both of these were never paid for.  Immigration is finally under control and a concrete proposal is there.  There are more deportations of illegals than under the W administration.  Interest rates are at an all time low and housing values are coming back.

And you say the country is in shambles?  You should return to the red planet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, they did not.


----------



## Goodoledays (Feb 4, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



Kind of sounds like your living on Jupitor. Hope theres enough room there for your empty head.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



If you relied on reason, you would not misread Mosiah 4.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Yes. They did. They had control of the House, Senate, and Executive Branch. That's all you need to pass bills that can fix the nations problems. Instead, they chose to pass bills that made things worse.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Democrats had a comfortable majority in the House and a super majority in the Senate for the first two years of his administration.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No, they did not.  Who had control of the Senate, all 60 votes, not counting Liebermann?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



There was a little problem with the filibuster which Republicans invoked in record numbers


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Now, to answer the question originally posed by the OP:
> 
> The right's language has changed from disputing political points, to accusing the left and their leadership of all sorts of insane conspiracies and crimes.
> 
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Here, let me give you an example:
> 
> You and I are debating the pros and cons of spending money on rebuilding highways.
> 
> ...



I usually keep keep pointing out how you make facts up as you go along. Insults only hurt people if they are true.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

zeke said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Not if we accept the Constitution as the law of the land.


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Feb 4, 2013)

[The Left and the Obama Administration try to maintain complete control of the national dialogue. They do it through an interrelationship with the WhiteHouse and the media. The WhiteHouse office of communications meets regularly, at least once weekly, with the George Soros funded media matters website, to disseminate the WhiteHouse's media talking points and other information. Mediamatters then relays this to its media outlets, the NYT, the WaPo, ABC, CBS, CNN, and NBC. But that amounts to only being on a one way street. They also listen, and from time to time, they also dispatch cadres of Obama's flying monkeys if the discourse wanders too far from the WhiteHouse's desired path. You all remember 2008's journolist, don't you, where 400 members of the media voluntarily banded together to protect Barack Obama's media image against all challenges during the campaign? The called themselves "The Unoffical Campaign to Elect Barack Obama" Do you suppose they're resting on their laurels? Barack has not installed his desired Communist Worker's Paradise on the American people yet, so they're definitely not resting. Whenever the conversation drifts too much to the right, expect them to descend like a flock of vultures descending on the site of a fresh kill.]

The Old Propagandameister Joe Goebbels never had it so good.

CIA ADMITS FULL MONITORING OF FACEBOOK, Google, Youtube and other social networks [VIDEO] ? Secrets of the Fed

"CIA ADMITS FULL MONITORING OF FACEBOOK, Google, Youtube and other social networks
 Secrets of the Fed ^ | Unknown | Unknown 

I. Introduction Social media platforms are changing the way organizations are communicating to the public Conversations are happening all the time and everywhere. There is need for the Communications Group to be timely and proactively aware of the reactions and opinions expressed by the general public as it relates to the Federal Reserve and its actions on a variety of subjects. 

II. Social Listening Platforms Social media listening platforms are solutions that gather data from various social media outlets and news sources. They monitor billions of conversations and generate text analytics based on predefined criteria. They can also determine the sentiment of a speaker or writer with respect to some topic or document. The information gathered can guide the organizations public relations group in assessing the effectiveness of communication strategies. 

Here are some of the services it can offer: o Track reach and spread of your messages and press releases o Handle crisis situations o Continuously monitor conversations o Identify and reach out to key bloggers and influencers o Spot emerging trends, discussions themes and topics 

A. Geographic scope of social media sites The solution must support content coming from different countries and geographical regions. It should also support multiple languages. 

B. Content and Data Types The solution must be able to gather data from the primary social media platforms Facebook, Twitter, Blogs, Forums and YouTube. It should also be able to aggregate data from various media outlets such as: CNN, WSJ, Factiva etc. 

&#8232;C. Reports and Metrics The solution must provide real-time monitoring of relevant conversations. It should provide sentiment analysis (positive, negative or neutral) around key conversational topics. It must be able to provide summaries or high level overviews of a specific set of topics. It should have a configurable dashboard that can easily be accessed by internal analysts or management. The dashboard must support customization by user or group access. The solution should provide an alerting mechanism that automatically sends out reports or notifications based a predefined trigger. 

D. FRBNY Technology Integration The solution must be able to integrate with existing FRBNY technologies such as: Google Search appliance, Lotus notes suite and web trends.It must have support for single sign on or windows integrated authentication. 

E. Cost Structure The solution should offer a flexible pricing structure that can support multiple user licensing. It should also have the option to base pricing on content volume and usage. Supplier acknowledges an understanding of and agrees to comply with the above minimum solutions requirements."

CIA ADMITS FULL MONITORING OF FACEBOOK, Google, Youtube and other social networks

[It took Hitler and the Nazis over eight years to round up Europe's Jews in their effort to exterminate them. Even after that length of time they had not succeeded. With today's information technology, 100 per cent success in less than 30 days]


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 4, 2013)

poet said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



When you can't argue with the message.......


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yet they still passed a bunch of laws that made things worse.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 4, 2013)

Goodoledays said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...






"Jupitor" should be "Jupiter"
"your" should be "you're"
"theres" should be "there's"
I usually don't point out the myriad spelling and grammatical errors on this site, except when the writer is making fun of the intelligence of someone else.  The point is, it may be a good idea to confirm your own fundamental literacy skills before insulting the intelligence of others.

.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> Goodoledays said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



I am not surprised you don't usually correct things since you got one of them wrong.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Goodoledays said:
> ...




I did?

.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 4, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



You and Obama are full of manure! 

12.3 million unemployed
2.4 million that have stopped looking for work 
8 million  part time who cannot find full time work

That's almost 23 million there Jim. 

7.9% unemployment rate and that's after they massaged the number as much as they can. What do you think the real number is Jim? 12-14 percent? Maybe more..

Source: Bureau of Labor Statistics


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Democrats had control of the Senate. That's why Harry Reid has been the Senate Majority leader since 2006.


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Goodoledays said:
> ...


here we go again....Windbagh correcting people from his/her seat among the clouds.

The Cloud - bet there's an app for that too.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



If everything you post is factual, then prove that the debt doubled in 4 years.

I'll even tell you how to do it.

Post the national debt as of January 20, 2009,

and then post the national debt as of January 20, 2013.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No, the Dems did not.  You say you believe in reason, but you are knowingly lying.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 4, 2013)

_ we are 4 million jobs short of where we were in 07
_


2007?  Who was president in 2007?
Who was losing jobs at a 700,000 a month clip?


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 4, 2013)

Goodoledays said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



So you would rather be back in Bush's war of choice?  And you would still like us to be losing jobs each month?  Oh, and I forgot the near record level of the stock market that we have seen.  I guess you repubs kind of wish the country was in terrible shape, but I hate to tell you that it is not.  So, enjoy the next 4 year of O...The GOP House is doing everthing they can to place the economy back into a recession.  They will continue to stone wall and whine.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 4, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Ah yes, statistics; the last great hope of liars and damn liars.  You see, Obama's critics claimed the government and he as President cannot create jobs, they worked really hard to defeat a larger stimulus and now complain because job growth is stagnant.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> _ we are 4 million jobs short of where we were in 07
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooush!!!!!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 4, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



If I may offer a bit of advice, when building a straw man don't use wet straw, no amount of hot air will let it burn.

I don't decide anything.  Our representatives in Congress decided, and the final decison will rest with the Supreme Court.  What I am saying is the issue of gun control/regulation is a necessary matter for debate because guns are being misused with horrific results.

Abortion is settled law, if we are to believe the words of the Chief Justice of the United States.


----------



## peach174 (Feb 4, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...




The debt has not doubled in 4 years.
National Debt Jan. 20,2009 - $10,626,877,048,913.08 - This was eight years of Bush.

National Debt Jan. 20,2013 - $16,433,791,850,294.04 - This is 4 years of Obama.
I hate to see what it will look like Jan. 20 2016.
If it keeps up with the way the last 4 years have been we will be at 22 Trillion.
That's more than double in 8 years of Obama.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 4, 2013)

peach174 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Once again, lies by omission are still lies.

Mark Twain is alleged to have said, there are liars, damn liars and statistics.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Now, to answer the question originally posed by the OP:
> ...



Prove what? 

That there has been a large increase in conspiracy theories, concerning leaders on the left, from the right in the past few years, and a corresponding increase in accusations based on said conspiracy theories?

One only needs to look at the posts on this board to see the truth. 

Do you feel that I need to re-post all the conspiracy theories that have been posted over the last few years by members of the right to prove this?  

Because that would take a very, very long time.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Jake this Country is DIVIDED......and the last President started the Divide and this one is not making it better......Bush and Obama have zero leadership skills bringing people together......the Far Right will never give Obama a chance....but the more Moderate and Liberal Republicans/Conservatives should at least be willing to give the guy the benefit of the doubt......but way to many are not.....why?.....it could be the way he addresses those on the right....you don't piss people off and then expect them to give your ideas a chance.....


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



This country became divided as soon as the Revolutionary War was over. Washington's cabinet had opponents hashing out arguments that started the two party system we live with...and those parties represented a divided nation

We were less divided in the 20th century when one party (happened to be the Democrats most of the time) had the public behind them ...

then in the 60s rabid right wing extremism started to rear it's ugly head. then the deregulators started the Federalist society and think tanks and ideological non-profits bent on keeping America divided


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



How does one prove color exists to the blind, sound frequencies to the deaf, and imbecility to imbeciles?


----------



## Freewill (Feb 4, 2013)

poet said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



In what capacity is America be RESTORED to greatness?  In what arena?  6Trillion of debt thrown onto your grandchildren isn't greatness no matter how much you wish us to forget.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 4, 2013)

Dante said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Dante this Country TODAY....has never been as divided as it has been the last 13 years......there has always been some kind of a divide politically.......but no where like it is now......


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK starts another troll thread and then abandons it when he gets called out,

and yet he wonders why so many liberals around here think he's an asshole.


----------



## Noomi (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



You are four million jobs short than what there was in 2007, but you Republicans ignore the fact that during the RECESSION millions of people LOST their jobs!!!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 4, 2013)

Noomi said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



Ignoring that fact is in fact a lie by omission.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



In order to prove that there was an increase in conspiracy theories about the left you would have to ignore half the actual conspiracy theories in existence. I guess you could actually believe that Bush was in on 9/11, thus relieving you of the necessity that the left is as wacky as the right.

What I want you to prove is that you are the sane person in this conversation by admitting that thinking conspiracy theories are partisan is a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> I guess you could actually believe that Bush was in on 9/11, thus relieving you of the necessity that the left is as wacky as the right.



Wait, so the idea that the government is executing widespread attacks against the people all in an effort to assume new and unprecedented powers.....that's a _left wing_ conspiracy?


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> In order to prove that there was an increase in conspiracy theories about the left you would have to ignore half the actual conspiracy theories in existence. I guess you could actually believe that Bush was in on 9/11, thus relieving you of the necessity that the left is as wacky as the right.
> 
> What I want you to prove is that you are the sane person in this conversation by admitting that thinking conspiracy theories are partisan is a conspiracy theory.



I never said there weren't whackos on the left.

Far from it.

And I certainly do not believe Bush had anything to do with 9/11.  (As that was obviously a plot hatched by Elvis and Jack Ruby.)

The question was:  Why has the left begun taking things more personally lately?  

And the answer is, because more personal attacks have been leveled against them by conspiracy theorists on the right, provoking the "taking things more personally" reaction.

And, it's true that naturally occurring conspiracy theories are generally not partisan in nature...

However, *manufactured* conspiracy theories are almost always partisan in nature.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

Inthemiddle said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > I guess you could actually believe that Bush was in on 9/11, thus relieving you of the necessity that the left is as wacky as the right.
> ...



Only if the left wing says it.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Inthemiddle said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Impossible.  Such a conspiracy theory can only come from the right wing, by definition.  If the left said it, it wouldn't be a conspiracy theory.  It would be wishful thinking.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > In order to prove that there was an increase in conspiracy theories about the left you would have to ignore half the actual conspiracy theories in existence. I guess you could actually believe that Bush was in on 9/11, thus relieving you of the necessity that the left is as wacky as the right.
> ...



Us your position is that no conspiracy nuts on the left are leveling personal attack against people on the right, or is your position that the left is a bunch of crybabies that can't tell the difference between completely insane people and rational discussion? Personally, I won't try to argue that the evidence doesn't support the latter, but I have no idea why you would want to take it as a defense of your side.


----------



## Circe (Feb 4, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dante this Country TODAY....has never been as divided as it has been the last 13 years......there has always been some kind of a divide politically.......but no where like it is now......



Right. Major qualitative difference, and I saw the divisions in the '60s. It's never been like this before in my lifetime, this is different, and it started on or shortly before 9/11. (Possibly with the hung 2000 election, I think, as well as the real danger we faced as of 9/11.)

I can't be sure it's worst than in the 1930s -- there were Hoovervilles and marches on Washington and demagogues like Father Conklin and one actual coup attempt during the '30s. The country actually did blow apart in 1860, of course. We've had unusual stability -- most countries change their borders a LOT in the time we've stayed the same or just grown since 1864. Revolutions and split-ups are extremely common, and I'm amazed how long we've lasted. 

When it goes it will be incredibly fast; it always is. Half a week is the norm. July 13--16, 1789 -- there went France. The Soviet Union collapsed inside of a week: remember Yeltsin standing on the tank?  

I'm just saying. When it goes, it will be so fast, you won't even realize it happened for several days or weeks.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Us your position is that no conspiracy nuts on the left are leveling personal attack against people on the right, or is your position that the left is a bunch of crybabies that can't tell the difference between completely insane people and rational discussion? Personally, I won't try to argue that the evidence doesn't support the latter, but I have no idea why you would want to take it as a defense of your side.



My position is that when the left was continuously attacking the Bush administration, the Right wing was "taking things personally" like nobody's business.

They kept on screaming "traitors!" and "treason!" with even the slightest provocation.

And now the shoe is on the other foot.

Though, I will say that while the Left crucified Bush for pretty much anything he did wrong, which was ridiculous...

The Right has now taken it a step further by criticizing what Obama is doing right, which is even more ridiculous.

I used to joke about the fact that the right would even criticize Obama if he killed Bin Laden...  until it happened, and they did...


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



We've never had a foreign born, socialist Negro as President in the past. (note 4 da-clue-less: insert   = a joke)

The nation was hugely divided over the Iraq war. What is different now is the Democrats have NOT elected fringe candidates, but the GOP has.


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Us your position is that no conspiracy nuts on the left are leveling personal attack against people on the right, or is your position that the left is a bunch of crybabies that can't tell the difference between completely insane people and rational discussion? Personally, I won't try to argue that the evidence doesn't support the latter, but I have no idea why you would want to take it as a defense of your side.
> ...



and the 'left' has not held the Democrats of the Congress hostage the way the right has held the GOP and the Congress hostage.

Michael Moore is not a Congressman with a D. While Dennis Kucinich is, he is also powerless. 

next


----------



## S.J. (Feb 4, 2013)

> I used to joke about the fact that the right would even criticize Obama if he killed Bin Laden... until it happened, and they did...


Well, let's see, they claim to have killed him, but buried him immediately, in the ocean where no one could verify that he was dead.  Why, out of respect to some Islamic tradition?  Why not just bring the damn body back for an autopsy?  Something to hide?  Maybe if Obama didn't do everything with such secrecy, he would be trusted more.


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2013)

Circe said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Dante this Country TODAY....has never been as divided as it has been the last 13 years......there has always been some kind of a divide politically.......but no where like it is now......
> ...



fortunately for us we have s system of government that allows the rabble to let off steam

making alarmist predictions is history repeating itself


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2013)

S.J. said:


> > I used to joke about the fact that the right would even criticize Obama if he killed Bin Laden... until it happened, and they did...
> 
> 
> Well, let's see, they claim to have killed him, but buried him immediately, in the ocean where no one could verify that he was dead.  Why, out of respect to some Islamic tradition?  Why not just bring the damn body back for an autopsy?  Something to hide?  Maybe if Obama didn't do everything with such secrecy, he would be trusted more.



secrecy? that's why you seem to know so much about things....you're a secret breaker. 




If President Obama did everything the way you say he should have...he would still be demonized by the likes of you. that is the nature of hate and conspiracy theories

 with people like you it is personal. personalities over principles and common decency, common sense, and sanity


----------



## P@triot (Feb 4, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



When Obama fails, and all else fails, play the race card and falsely accuse people of racism...


----------



## P@triot (Feb 4, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Us your position is that no conspiracy nuts on the left are leveling personal attack against people on the right, or is your position that the left is a bunch of crybabies that can't tell the difference between completely insane people and rational discussion? Personally, I won't try to argue that the evidence doesn't support the latter, but I have no idea why you would want to take it as a defense of your side.
> ...



Now that is funny! Criticize Obama for what he is "doing right"... by whose standards? Yours?!?! I'm sure you do believe that marxism is "right", sadly though, rational people who have studied its history realize it is all kinds of wrong.

By the way, if the worst thing the right does is criticize Obama even when he is "right" - that's nothing compared to what the left did to Bush, not only literally making shit up (like a big "oil conspiracy" over Iraq), but they constantly threatened his life with no reprisal. If even a single person on the right so much as wished Obama spill spaghetti sauce on his suit, he'd be executed via one of the millions of drones now flying over the skies of the U.S.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Feb 4, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> When Obama fails, and all else fails, play the race card and falsely accuse people of racism...



When all else fails, complain people playing the race card, even when people aren't playing the race card.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 4, 2013)

It started with Rush Limbaigh's total BS and Newt's talking points repeated ad nauseum, Fox Noise and all the rest of the Pub Propaganda hate  machine. You dupes believe a pile of crappe, see sip pp3 for a start, and DON't know what Reaganism has done to the country (pp1). At this point you're so brainwashed and hateful, you're un-American. 

Change the channel, you're all so shrill and FOS now the country is sick to death of YOU. LOL DUH.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 4, 2013)

The LW hate against the RW and Bush is ALSO propaganda, MORONS. Hoping for your recovery. Bring back the fairness doctrine. And, NO, that doesn't mean destrying RW media, just calling for some debate. Pub dupes!!


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 4, 2013)

What Marxism, shyttehead? The GOP health reform plan? Absolute idiocy, Prof. Beckbrain. LOL


----------



## Dante (Feb 4, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > In order to prove that there was an increase in conspiracy theories about the left you would have to ignore half the actual conspiracy theories in existence. I guess you could actually believe that Bush was in on 9/11, thus relieving you of the necessity that the left is as wacky as the right.
> ...


  It doesn't matter to Windbagh what you actually say.  Haven't you figured that out yet?


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 4, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



I think this quote sums it up very well.

"In this world there are only two tragedies. One is not getting what one wants, and the other is getting it."  Oscar Wilde


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 4, 2013)

I see that some are whining here.  Tough.  If you don't have the cards, all you can do is bluff, and when called, whine.


----------



## cereal_killer (Feb 4, 2013)

*Thread cleaned..Back on topics gents or I'll throw tear gas and flash bangs in here. Thanks!*


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



First of all the 9/11 truthers have never been limited to leftists.

Second of all, how many recent truly leftwing conspiracy theories can you name?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 4, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



What percent of the birthers were/are Democrats/liberals?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Us your position is that no conspiracy nuts on the left are leveling personal attack against people on the right, or is your position that the left is a bunch of crybabies that can't tell the difference between completely insane people and rational discussion? Personally, I won't try to argue that the evidence doesn't support the latter, but I have no idea why you would want to take it as a defense of your side.
> ...



In that case they are just as stupid as you, which makes me glad I am not from either side.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 4, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Bush lied about WMDs.
The Jewish lobby intimidates Congress.
Fox News hates Obama because he is black.
Republican war on women.
Romney wants to ban abortion.


Shall I go on, or do you get the fucking point?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 4, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> JRK starts another troll thread and then abandons it when he gets called out,
> 
> and yet he wonders why so many liberals around here think he's an asshole.



how come you don't say that to Dean or Dudley when they do the same thing?....just wondering....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 5, 2013)

Dante said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



i dont give a shit if he is purple.....he is as bad as Bush was with bringing people together.....Clinton had opposition but the divide at the end of his term was no where near what these two "Leaders" have done....


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 5, 2013)

Pubs have been total obstructionists, character assassinators and "lower taxes, Dems are lazy Marxists" since Clinton, have only gotten worse- it's the propaganda, stupid- Dems have nothing like it. People are FINALLY getting sick of it...


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 5, 2013)

S.J. said:


> > I used to joke about the fact that the right would even criticize Obama if he killed Bin Laden... until it happened, and they did...
> 
> 
> Well, let's see, they claim to have killed him, but buried him immediately, in the ocean where no one could verify that he was dead.  Why, out of respect to some Islamic tradition?  Why not just bring the damn body back for an autopsy?  Something to hide?  Maybe if Obama didn't do everything with such secrecy, he would be trusted more.



Because wherever you bring his body becomes a target for a major terrorist attack?

Or maybe he's not dead, but being continuously tortured in a CIA cell somewhere...  Just deserts I'd say.

But no, I'm sure it's just part of a giant conspiracy to fake his death by hundreds of military and civilian personnel, for no apparent reason.  That makes much more sense...

Makes about as much sense as George Bush blowing up the Twin Towers.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 5, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Now that is funny! Criticize Obama for what he is "doing right"... by whose standards? Yours?!?! I'm sure you do believe that marxism is "right", sadly though, rational people who have studied its history realize it is all kinds of wrong.
> 
> By the way, if the worst thing the right does is criticize Obama even when he is "right" - that's nothing compared to what the left did to Bush, not only literally making shit up (like a big "oil conspiracy" over Iraq), but they constantly threatened his life with no reprisal. If even a single person on the right so much as wished Obama spill spaghetti sauce on his suit, he'd be executed via one of the millions of drones now flying over the skies of the U.S.



Thank you for proving my point.

Well done sir.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> *XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*



Personal invective to a fair response?

I'm disappointed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Please read what I was responding to... and then get someone to help you with the big words.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 5, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...



These are what you call facts?

There are 12,796,000 more jobs in America in Jan. 2013 that there were in 2007.

http://www.bls.gov/web/empsit/cpseea01.pdf

This is what you call facts, when you do the math properly and post a BLS report as proof of what you are saying. Running your mouth about things isn't posting facts. 

Now, let's try the other so-called facts! Prove the debt has doubled in 4 years! Prove the GDP is going south and it wasn't affected by Sandy like everybody claims!


----------



## Dubya (Feb 5, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > > I used to joke about the fact that the right would even criticize Obama if he killed Bin Laden... until it happened, and they did...
> ...



Muslims think it's disgraceful to keep bodies around and not promptly bury them. Burial at sea is permissible and it isn't like you can visit the grave.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 5, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



That was English?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 5, 2013)

candycorn said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Of course it was, 2nd grade English!


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



you obviously dont get the point.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Again...  When Bush became President... we had a 400 Billion surplus, we had 3% unemployment, we had peace, we had houses that were valuable and full 401K accounts.  

And by the time he left, we had two recessions, two wars, a trillion dollar deficit, 4 trillion more in debts, busted 401K's, underwater mortgages, and pretty much epic fail. 

Not saying all these things were Bush's fault, but they happened on his watch.  But he was white, and you guys all supported him. Shit, I supported him, what was I thinking.  

Yeah, things have not gotten a lot better under Obama, mostly because there are people who don't want them to get better.  But they haven't gotten worse.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 5, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Great, two less Nazi assholes in the world.  

Just not seeing this as a bad thing.  Why the FBI didn't double tap them all like zombies is a good question, though.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 5, 2013)

poet said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




Obama certainly has taken advantage of the one drop rule for affirmative action purposes


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 5, 2013)

If in 1940 Obama was alive and tried to drink from a whites only drinking fountain he would have been drug behind a truck.


That means hes allowed to claim hes black.


racism is killing the republican party.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> If in 1940 Obama was alive and tried to drink from a whites only drinking fountain he would have been drug behind a truck.
> 
> 
> That means hes allowed to claim hes black.
> ...



Even in 1960 when his Black father married his white mother, the father would have been murdered in much of America


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > If in 1940 Obama was alive and tried to drink from a whites only drinking fountain he would have been drug behind a truck.
> ...


----------



## Dubya (Feb 5, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



I've been throughout Virginia in 1960 and it isn't a stretch to say the Obamas wouldn't have fared well in many parts of that state at that time.


----------



## tjvh (Feb 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



You sounded *rational* until you brought Romney into it... Then you went straight back to loony speak.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > If in 1940 Obama was alive and tried to drink from a whites only drinking fountain he would have been drug behind a truck.
> ...



yeap, some of those people who would have murdered him still are voting.


----------



## lukelk (Feb 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Obama own with 51 to 47 % that's after republicans did their restrict the vote crap, also not only did they not win the senate(they should have picked up seats) they lost a seat, in the house they lost the popular vote by a million votes but still maintained the majority cause of the 2010 jerrymandering and the fact that not enough seats were up to allow a majority switch. So all in all, you can stay in that bubble but the republicans got their asses handed to them.


----------



## lukelk (Feb 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Awesome post!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 5, 2013)

Dubya said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ask the Lovings how they were treated by the State of Virginia


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



they were killed,right?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Gee, that's pretty much the way I feel when a liberal or one of their drug addled foot soldiers gets taken out.  That's what makes this a civil war isn't it?    You are joyful when an enemy is removed from the field of battle.  It's also why there's no national outcry over the murder rate in our cities.   It's just the trash taking each other out to the dumpster.

Your opinion should give you a whole new understanding of why the man who took out George Tiller is a national hero to some.


----------



## pinqy (Feb 5, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> 12.3 million unemployed


 And are you comparing that to the 12.1 million when Obama took office or the 15.4 million in Oct 2009?



> 2.4 million that have stopped looking for work


 That's 2.4 million willing and able who stopped looking in the last year, 1.6 million of whom stopped looking for personal reasons (not because they didn't think they'd find work) and 0.8 million Discouraged.  Again, are you comparing that to the 2.1 million total marginally attached and 0.7 million Discouraged when Obama took office, or the 2.8 million (1 million discouraged) from Jan 2011 or the 2.6 million marginally attached (1.3 million Discouraged) from Dec 2010?



> 8 million  part time who cannot find full time work


No, it's only 2.6 million who can't find full time work. The rest is 5.1 million working part time due to slow business and the remainder of the 8 million is reason unkown.



> That's almost 23 million there Jim.


Sure. And you can add in all other kinds of people not working to make the number scarier.  What exactly are you trying to measure?



> 7.9% unemployment rate and that's after they massaged the number as much as they can. What do you think the real number is Jim? 12-14 percent?


How do you think they "massage" the number? And how would you determine the "real number?"  Even if you add in everyone who says they want to work, regardless of whether they could actually take a job or how long since they've looked, that would only bring it up to 11.7%


----------



## tjvh (Feb 5, 2013)

Liberals are *still* angry because even though Obama won, even they understand that *Obama's second term is merely Bush's fourth term.*


----------



## Dubya (Feb 5, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



The Supreme Court case was some years after 1960, in 1967. They didn't kill him and only threw him in prison. Loving must have lived in a more civilized part of the state.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...







.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 5, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > JRK starts another troll thread and then abandons it when he gets called out,
> ...



They didn't author this thread.

But thanks for acknowledging that you consider JRK as big an asshole as you do Dean and Dudley.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Bush did lie about the WMD's.  There is a very powerful pro-Israeli lobby.  I don't know what you're talking about w/ Fox.  There is a Republican war on women.  Romney did express support for a personhood amendment which is a ban on abortion.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 5, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



if he is blaming Liberals for all the ill's of the Country....then yea is just as bad....but i will be expecting you to say the same to Dean and Dudley when they are doing the same thing when you are in their threads instead of agreeing with them.....


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



So the best you can say about Barack Obama's time in office is that "things have not gotten a lot better under Obama...but they haven't gotten worse"?  So tell me why we reelected someone that mediocre?  To prove that we're not racists?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



What percent of your brain works?

Hillary is the one that started the birther shit, so pretending that it all came from the right just proves you are part of the problem. Maybe you should go back and read the OP and think about why you take this personally.

The entire point is that taking things personally is wrong.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Not all birthers are right wingers, what difference does it make? In fact, birtherism started on the left, but all birthers are automatically declared to be right wing nuts now, and the press ignores the fact that Hillary is the one that started it. The entire fracking point I am making is that conspiracy theories are only political if you aren't smart enough to understand that people who believe in them are nuts. Taking insults from crazy people personally is, for lack of a better term, bat shit crazy.


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 5, 2013)

Dubya said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



perhaps you can link us to all the killings


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



The obvious thing is that the point sailed right over your head.

I was asked a question, I answered. You are one of the crazy nuts that proves my point that there are crazy people all over the place, and blaming the crazy people for the problems is not rational. Politics is not supposed to be personal any more than science is.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Again, when Bush became president the surplus did not exist. If we had kept up the Clinton era spending, which you now call austerity measures, we would have ended up with a surplus eventually.

(Yes, I know Bush said there was a surplus, he lied.)

Recessions happen. To prove that we can point to the fact that we are about to start a recession even though the great and wonderful Obama, the man who never does anything wrong, is currently president. Not sure how you are going to deal with that, but I don't expect it to be his fault.

Maybe you should get over the fact that Obama is black and start thinking about why you feel a need to point that out every time post. Then you can grow up and stop taking it personally when someone points out that he is causing problems. Even if I am a racist that does not make you one, the only way you can be one is by being one yourself.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



If I respond to this with an insult would that violate the rules? How about if I point out that this is one of the things that is wrong with this country? 

Anyone who would support the US government killing children is beyond reprehensible, and absolute proof that to many people on both sides take this personally.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 5, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Just how is it possible to link someone to all the killings for any reason? 

I'm sure someone was killed over taking the last donut, so find a link for that!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Hillary is a birther?  Prove it or shut up.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> If in 1940 Obama was alive and tried to drink from a whites only drinking fountain he would have been drug behind a truck.
> 
> 
> That means hes allowed to claim hes black.
> ...



What does this have to with the thread? Does TM have special privileges because she is obviously stupid?

Racism is not inherent in the Republican party despite the massive belief from the wacko conspiracy nuts on the left.

This is why intelligent people do not take politics personally. If I got upset every time someone called me a racists I would have blood pressure so high that I would have to live in the hospital.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



By declaring that Bush lied you make yourself one of the fringe nutcases no sane person should take seriously.

Thanks for proving the OP. You take this personally when you shouldn't.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > If in 1940 Obama was alive and tried to drink from a whites only drinking fountain he would have been drug behind a truck.
> ...



It's kind of racist to call all those Black people wacko conspiracy nuts. No wonder they don't want to be Republicans and now the Hispanics are flipping you the bird.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



It is even more racist to think they believe in conspiracy theories because they are black. That does explain why you can't stand Alan West.

Tell me something, why do you take this personally?


----------



## Wehrwolfen (Feb 5, 2013)

poet said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



Apparently you have NOT.


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Wehrwolfen said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Yes, I obviously have. 20 years ago.


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > If in 1940 Obama was alive and tried to drink from a whites only drinking fountain he would have been drug behind a truck.
> ...



To the bold: Apparently it is. 
Lawrence Wilkerson says GOP is full of racists
Gen. Powell Cites GOP's 'Vein of Intolerance' in O'Reilly Interview


Embarrassed???


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Liberals are *still* angry because even though Obama won, even they understand that *Obama's second term is merely Bush's fourth term.*



You'd have to be doing some heavy duty drugs to think that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2013)

The wacko reactionary far right denies its own inherent racism.


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




Why do you have to lie? Hilary did no such thing. If there was any "there" there, she would have capitalized on it, first and foremost. You have certified your lack of credibility with that one.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 5, 2013)

The left must resort to insults and personal attacks because somewhere deep in their small minds they know that when both sides are given equal time in an open debate, they always lose.

the liberal progressive philosophy is a fraud.   It has never worked.  it punishes the poor while claiming to help them,  it destroys economies and cultures.  It denies the basic truths of human nature that our founders understood-----that freedom and individual responsibility are what make nations great


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> The left must resort to insults and personal attacks because somewhere deep in their small minds they know that when both sides are given equal time in an open debate, they always lose.
> 
> the liberal progressive philosophy is a fraud.   It has never worked.  it punishes the poor while claiming to help them,  it destroys economies and cultures.  It denies the basic truths of human nature that our founders understood-----that freedom and individual responsibility are what make nations great



BS. If you wanted the truth, why didn't you say so: 
Conservatism: The Politics Of Ignorance and Self-Interest


----------



## Redfish (Feb 5, 2013)

poet said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




sorry, but you are wrong.   in the 08 primary it was the Hillary camp that started the birther stuff.   then obozo promised her the secstate job and they shut it down.


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Produce the documentation for such a nonsensical assertion. I'll wait. I'm a staunch liberal Democrat who first supported Hilary, before Barack Obama, that what you have stated is a bald faced lie. Liar.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 5, 2013)

poet said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > The left must resort to insults and personal attacks because somewhere deep in their small minds they know that when both sides are given equal time in an open debate, they always lose.
> ...




What a steaming pile of bull dung.   no further comment is needed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



flat out lie, Redfish.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 5, 2013)

poet said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



here ya go--------http://newsblaze.com/story/20091007152137lill.nb/topstory.html

read it and then you can admit that you were wrong.


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Stumped for a response? I perfectly understand. Did you read the piece in its entirety? Of course you didn't....that would require you having the intellect to process it. Needless to say, it perfectly identifies and incriminates Republicans as self-serving, heartless, and beholden to their core constituency.....conservative white males. LOL


----------



## Redfish (Feb 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



nope,  flat out truth:   Forgotten Truth: Hillary Clinton Mother of 'Birther' Movement!


----------



## Redfish (Feb 5, 2013)

poet said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



I could respond in detail to refute that left wing hit piece, but it would fall on deaf ears,  so why waste the time?   you are going to believe what you believe regardless of the truth.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

poet said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



You post links to two conspiracy nuts to prove me wrong? Isn't that like linking to a fake moon landing site when I say that we left rovers on the surface of the moon?


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Are you insane???? A story from a right wing (nut job) blog, posing as a news source?????
About NewsBlaze


> NewsBlaze Pty Ltd. is an Australian Proprietary Limited Company, that controls NewsBlaze.com, an independent online newspaper.
> 
> The Publisher and Editor-in-Chief of the NewsBlaze news organization is Alan Gray.
> 
> NewsBlaze also has a senior editor, a copy editor and 100 active writers, plus 300 others registered, who write occasionally. There are also hundreds of other contributors, some whose work is also seen in other publications.




It's not even an American entity. Nor is it a notable or respected "mainstream" news source. Find a link that is accepted as "mainstream", and I'll give it some attention...otherwise, I'm dismissing it as "propaganda", nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Berg he was never a member of Clinton's team.

Flat out lie, Redfish.  Tie Berg and Clinton together.  You can't.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 5, 2013)

poet said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



but you are unable to refute anything it says,   I get it.    you love obama regardless of how much he lies or screws up, and you will show the same love for hillary if she runs in 16.    we understand your bias and ignorance of reality regarding your heroes.


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...




Wacko conspiracy nuts????? Before Colin Powell, was left, hung out to dry, by certain higher ups in the Bush Administration, he was one of the most respected voices in the Republican Party, and often mentioned as a potential candidate for the presidency, by "Republicans", themselves. And Lawrence Wilkerson is no slouch, either. You can summarily dismiss them, now, because they have switched sides, to logic and reason, and common sense.


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You got that right. I despise Republicans and conservatives. Of all colors.


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Again, propaganda from a right wing rag...not credible, in the least. Think mainstream.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

poet said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Some people just insist on having their noses rubbed in the truth. Go ahead and call this a right wing site.

Obama citizenship denial - RationalWiki

Or this.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birther#Origins_of_the_claims


----------



## Redfish (Feb 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



do you deny that Berg was a clinton supporter?   prove that hillary condemned him or tried to discredit him?   you can't because she supported what he was doing but had to be subtle about it in case he won the primaries.   

its called politics,   destroy your opponent and then claim to be his friend when he wins.  the clintons hate obama intensely.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Not only did President Bush and several members of his administration lie about the existance of WMD in Iraq but then lied about lying about them.  Good thing we have it all taped.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPJCPcYCupY]WMD LIES - Bush Cheney Rumsfeld - THE ULTIMATE CLIP (Edited) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Yes they do. Almost as much as they hate Bill Richardson.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Did Clinton lie?


----------



## Redfish (Feb 5, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



off topic,   but since you brought it up.   Bush only repeated what everyone in the world believed,   the UN, EU, UK, Germany, Spain, Japan, China, Russia, Italy, France.   Saddam fooled everyone-----------or he had WMDs and they are now in the hands of Assad in Syria.

stating what everyone believes to be true is not lying.


----------



## BlindBoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Bush cherry picked what he wanted.

GERMANY:
Prior to the US invasion of Iraq, German Intelligence (the BND) provided one informant to the CIA, that informant's code name was curveball; recently his real name was reviled to be Rafid Ahmed Alwan. German Intelligence informed the CIA that they did not believe curveball's claims of Nuclear and Biological mobile weapons laboratories however; as allies do, the Germans handed curveball over to the US. The CIA fully vetted what curveball told them and concluded that "we believe that curveball is just telling us what we want to here". *The Bush administration omitted the fact that our own CIA, as well as German Intelligence, did not believe curveball when Bush submitted the case for war to the US Congress.* The Bush administration *also omitted the fact all the intelligence concerning mobile weapons laboratories was from one sole source* without any corroboration.  Colin Powell's presentation to the United Nations concerning Iraq's mobile weapons laboratories was also based solely on the statements of curveball.  Germany was angered by the Bush Administration's omissions, and although they did fight with the US in Afghanistan, Germany refused to invade Iraq. 

Free Services for PR :: News :: Press Releases

French Intelligence had an informant who was a member of Saddam's cabinet, Naji Sabri, Iraq's foreign minister. Sabri told French Intelligence that Saddam had no significant, active biological weapons program. When Sabri spoke to the CIA he was asked if Saddam acquired enriched uranium could he build a nuclear bomb in "several months to a year."? Sabri stated that Saddam to a great extent wanted a nuclear bomb, but would not be able to build a nuclear device that quickly, he would require much more time.

Iraqi Official, Paid by C.I.A., Gave Account of Weapons - New York Times


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You, not me, have to prove that Berg was a Clinton supporter and working for Clinton's team.

You have not done that.

Do you understand how this works?  You make the allegation, you prove it, not me.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Bush sent Colin Powell to the UN with fake pictures of WMD's that did not exist.  That is the first example of Bush lying.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



LOLOL,

that  itself is a rightwing conspiracy theory inside a rightwing conspiracy theory.

priceless.


----------



## Circe (Feb 5, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Bush sent Colin Powell to the UN with fake pictures of WMD's that did not exist.  That is the first example of Bush lying.



Yeah--- that was so sad! Colin Powell admitted they had fooled him in his book. That was when I realized that Powell was just not smart enough to be president.

And of course he was supposed to be the author of the Powell Doctrine ------ but the war in Iraq was waged completely at odds to anything in that doctrine while Powell was SecDefense. 

This was just sorry. They used Powell. Rumsfeld and Cheney, I suppose. I had the feeling Bush himself was pretty much out of the loop and those two were running the whole failed show.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 5, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Yeah, well it's pretty disgraceful to slaughter 3,000 innocent people too.  Who cares about their perverted religion?  And since when does a mass murdering terrorist deserve any respect?  We should have cut off his fucking head and put it on a stick.  That's what they would do to us.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Colin Powell did not have pictures of WMDs, he had pictures of Iraq moving trucks out of facilities ahead of UN investigations. The official position of the Obama administration is that Iraq moved there WMDs into Syria before the war. If Bush lied, Obama is covering for him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Link, which you can't provide.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Feb 5, 2013)

Avatar4321 said:


> It's personal on both sides. People cant seem to practice virtue despite differences. it's sad.




What I see happening to this country is sheer evil.  Both sides?!  Virtue doesn't compromise or make nice with evil.  Virtue confronts it.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> do you deny that Berg was a clinton supporter?   prove that hillary condemned him or tried to discredit him?   you can't because she supported what he was doing but had to be subtle about it in case he won the primaries.
> 
> its called politics,   destroy your opponent and then claim to be his friend when he wins.  the clintons hate obama intensely.



Do you have any proof at all that Berg worked for the Clinton campaign?

Do you understand that Mr Berg didn't even bring his suit against Mr Obama until August 21st, 2008?  3 days prior to the DNC and long after Ms Clinton had already dropped out of the race?

Why would Hillary Clinton have bothered to condemn him when the Supreme Court completely dismissed his claim, and he was never part of her campaign?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2013)

M.D. Rawlings said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > It's personal on both sides. People cant seem to practice virtue despite differences. it's sad.
> ...



The radical right is as every bit as evil as the radical left.  The Inquisitor had far less virtue than his victim, whether a relapsed Jew or an atheist or a Moor or any form of heretic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > do you deny that Berg was a clinton supporter?   prove that hillary condemned him or tried to discredit him?   you can't because she supported what he was doing but had to be subtle about it in case he won the primaries.
> ...



Exactly.  This is why Redfish proclaims but will not build an affirmative case for his point.


----------



## jodylee (Feb 5, 2013)

I remember when I first joined, the board was a haven for bush loving war mongers who drank oil farted facisum and regularly whore white gowns, what happened man!!!


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...


Obama Administration: We?ve Lost Track of Syria?s Chemical Weapons (Video) | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Wanna bet?

Please tell me the UN is a right wing conspiracy site, I could use the laugh.

https://www.un.org/apps/news/storyAr.asp?NewsID=6079&Cr=iraq&Cr1=inspect


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 5, 2013)

jodylee said:


> I remember when I first joined, the board was a haven for bush loving war mongers who drank oil farted facisum and regularly whore white gowns, what happened man!!!



You woke up from your fantasy?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



You wrote, "The official position of the Obama administration is that Iraq moved there WMDs into Syria before the war."  Link, please.  No more deflection.  You can't prove this.


----------



## JRK (Feb 5, 2013)

jodylee said:


> I remember when I first joined, the board was a haven for bush loving war mongers who drank oil farted facisum and regularly whore white gowns, what happened man!!!



prove my point did you?


----------



## JRK (Feb 5, 2013)

The WMD debate?
The person who claimed that first was Clinton
that is Bill
The one who claimed it to be *PART *of th reason we invaded was Hans Blix

Read and pleas liv in the truth for once
This fron Jan 27 2003
the event that along with Al Qaeda setting up camp in Iraq is why we invaded

From Blix
The document indicates that 13,000 chemical bombs were dropped by the Iraqi Air Force between 1983 and 1988, while Iraq has declared that 19,500 bombs were consumed during this period.  Thus, there is a discrepancy of 6,500 bombs.  The amount of chemical agent in these bombs would be in the order of about 1,000 tonnes.  In the absence of evidence to the contrary, we must assume that these quantities are now unaccounted for.

The discovery of a number of 122 mm chemical rocket warheads in a bunker at a storage depot 170 km southwest of Baghdad was much publicized.  This was a relatively new bunker and therefore the rockets must have been moved there in the past few years, at a time when Iraq should not have had such munitions.

Update 27 January 2003


----------



## Black_Label (Feb 5, 2013)

jodylee said:


> I remember when I first joined, the board was a haven for bush loving war mongers who drank oil farted facisum and regularly whore white gowns, what happened man!!!



Most of the ultra-right wing trolls have left which is a great thing, this forum is much more "fair and balanced" now


----------



## JRK (Feb 5, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> jodylee said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when I first joined, the board was a haven for bush loving war mongers who drank oil farted facisum and regularly whore white gowns, what happened man!!!
> ...



Really?
Read your thread 
war monger?
oil farted facsium
trolls?

and you stating the conservative is the one who has made a mess of this mess?
I mean you say "you know we the debt problem got out of control in 09
No jobs sense in the private sector
Dems added 500 billion to the base line same year"
Accurate
simple
info

And that will get you the race card, right away
Hate
And GWB caused it, or failed policies of the GOP
and rich, taxes, poor

Everything except the truth
it has become so personal to the left
why?
They know it is not working

This has nothing to do with the GOP. But I can promise you the rebuttle will


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2013)

JRK said:


> The WMD debate?
> The person who claimed that first was Clinton
> that is Bill
> The one who claimed it to be *PART *of th reason we invaded was Hans Blix
> ...



Sorry, JRK.  This was not an event in which Bush et al were announcing on the White House top that "WMDs had been found" as had been stated for the start of the war.

For the 38th time since you have made this assertion, you fail.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Feb 5, 2013)

_"I got some yellow cake right here wrapped up in this CIA napkin"   _  - Black CIA Dude


----------



## Charles_Main (Feb 5, 2013)

Defending a petty, Arrogant, failed leader causes tension.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2013)

Charles_Main said:


> Defending a petty, Arrogant, failed leader causes tension.



Bush or Obama?  Clinton, with whom I had difficulties, looks like a hero compared to these two.


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You have to be insane. I'm a fucking dyed-in-the wool, stark raving mad liberal Democrat.  You could say the sky is yellow, and I'm going to fucking laugh in your face. Why, on God's green Earth, would I ever listen to the ravings, or the protestations of a fucking conservative or Republican, over my good common sense? Get off drugs. I don't need any sites or sources to prove to me what I inherently know. The right is so incensed that a black man is occupying the White House, insult to injury, in a second term, they can't sleep at night, can't eat, can't fuck, can't do anything but wring their hands and gnash their teeth....and I want nothing more for Christmas. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## poet (Feb 5, 2013)

Redfish said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Damn straight. And it pisses you off. My heroes are better than yours. The last damn election proved it. Now, go make whine, out of your sour grapes. Ooops. You already did. My bad.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Deflection? If you wanted me to respond to a challenge about that you should have quoted that post, not the post where I said that Colin Powell did not show pictures of WMDs to the UN.

Is the quote function to complicated for you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 5, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Your post was in the selection of what was being quoted.  You misunderstood and that may have been my fault.  If so, my fault and I apologize.

Now stop deflecting and answer correctly to "You wrote, 'The official position of the Obama administration is that Iraq moved there WMDs into Syria before the war.'  Link, please.  No more deflection.  You can't prove this."


----------



## candycorn (Feb 5, 2013)

Dubya said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



The grammar matches the ideas; embryonic and stupid.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No it wasn't, the only thing there was my post about the UN and the post that I responded to. You fucked up, I didn't misunderstand anything. Stop blaming others for your mistakes, you are not Obama, even if you spend all your time up his ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



No, Clinton did not support Berg.  There is no correlation that Berg worked for Clinton.  Whether he was condemned by Clinton's group  is immaterial.  

Your effort here would get earn Fail in a college freshman class in Government.


----------



## editec (Feb 6, 2013)

Any fool can see what's happening.

But it takes study to understand_ why_ and _who_ is responsible for it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2013)

tjvh said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Right. Because a guy who thinks he's wearing magic underwear and is going to rule a planet in the afterlife is totally rational.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



If you want to claim Randy Weaver and his family of Nazis on your side in this Civil War, youare welcome to them. 

i think it shows how degenerate your side has become.  Kind of when a doctor who specializes in saving women's lives is killed because you mistake spooge for people.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> [
> 
> So the best you can say about Barack Obama's time in office is that "things have not gotten a lot better under Obama...but they haven't gotten worse"?  So tell me why we reelected someone that mediocre?  To prove that we're not racists?



No, to prevent the Weird Mormon Robot from crashing us back into the ditch.  

The problem was, Romney was advocating all the same things that got us into the mess- deregulate the banks, give the rich more tax cuts, find another bunch of brown people to go to war with in the Middle East.  Like we didn't learn a fucking thing from the Bush years. 

Now, the GOP could have nominated someone with ideas and a proven track record... but you nominated Romney instead.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Again...  When Bush became President... we had a 400 Billion surplus, we had 3% unemployment, we had peace, we had houses that were valuable and full 401K accounts.
> ...



You morons have been "predicting" a recession for three years now.  I'll take it seriously when it happens. 

Sorry, man, we had it good, and Bush fucked it up.  And the GOP didn't learn a fucking thing from it.  In fact, the sad thing is, because of the stupidity of midterms, the GOP figured, the only problem with Bush was he wasn't enough of an asshole.  Well, let's fix that. We'll nominated a guy who who such an asshole, he likes to fire people!


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 6, 2013)

the deficit is at a five year low cons


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 6, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Sammy Weaver was raised to be a psychopath. He shot at a federal officer executing a lawful warrant.  If he had lived, he'd be a 30-something swastika tatooed felon sodomizing some poor kid who got busted smoking pot.  So, no, I'm not going to feel sad his career of crime ended early.  

What I do wonder is why the right wing (or the crazy part of it) want to elevate Randy Weaver (a Nazi) and David Koresh (a child-molesting cultist) into folk heroes because they shot it out with the government.  

They're great object lessons, but not good role models.


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 6, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Simple solutions for simple people.

Fuck, you're such a moron.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Feb 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.  What?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2013)

M.D. Rawlings said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > M.D. Rawlings said:
> ...



M. D. is turning his eye from far right evil again.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Feb 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 6, 2013)

OK,  back to topic.   why do those on the left always revert to personal attacks against anyone that does not buy into their obama-love and left wing ideology?

Personally I think its because they know that when both sides are given equal time, they will always lose because their ideas are not based on logic but on emotion.  

liberals just feeeeeeeeel certain ways.   they can't explain why, but they just feeeeeeeeeel that they know what is right for everyone.   anyone who does share their feeeeeeeeeelings is to be destroyed by lies and innuendo.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 6, 2013)

Redfish said:


> OK,  back to topic.   why do those on the left always revert to personal attacks against anyone that does not buy into their obama-love and left wing ideology?
> 
> Personally I think its because they know that when both sides are given equal time, they will always lose because their ideas are not based on logic but on emotion.
> 
> liberals just feeeeeeeeel certain ways.   they can't explain why, but they just feeeeeeeeeel that they know what is right for everyone.   anyone who does share their feeeeeeeeeelings is to be destroyed by lies and innuendo.



That's pretty accurate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2013)

Some on the left personally attack the other side, but we have found the reactionary far right does it far more often.  Why?  The far right cannot defend their position.

We will now wait for the whinging and pinging by the far right.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Some on the left personally attack the other side, but we have found the reactionary far right does it far more often.  Why?  The far right cannot defend their position.
> 
> We will now wait for the whinging and pinging by the far right.



Speaking in third person now, ey?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2013)

TNHarley said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Some on the left personally attack the other side, but we have found the reactionary far right does it far more often.  Why?  The far right cannot defend their position.
> ...



That would be "you", my friend.  Look up 1st, 2nd, 3rd person singular and plural at 

Welcome to the Purdue University Online Writing Lab (OWL)


----------



## S.J. (Feb 6, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> the deficit is at a five year low cons


That's a good one.  Kind of reminds me of the store owner who jacks up the price of a $40 item $20, then a few weeks later knocks off $6 and claims he cut the price by 10%.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > the deficit is at a five year low cons
> ...



Non sequitur.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 6, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



They've learned to cheat at the voting booth a little better however Florida officials got a surprise finding Democratic resolve standing in those lines.

Bush did fuck things up, we've got to start thining about 2016 now so they don't take us in the wrong direction again.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 6, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Some on the left personally attack the other side, but we have found the reactionary far right does it far more often.  Why?  The far right cannot defend their position.
> 
> We will now wait for the whinging and pinging by the far right.



We also know the far right disdains education, so they're very limited in their ability to defend their positions.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 6, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Some on the left personally attack the other side, but we have found the reactionary far right does it far more often.  Why?  The far right cannot defend their position.
> ...



Conservatives "disdain" education?  Really?  Funny but the majority of Republicans I've come in contact with down here in South West Florida not only went to college but most have advanced degrees.  I think you've mistaken their disdain of liberal educators with a disdain for education itself.


----------



## JRK (Feb 6, 2013)

Redfish said:


> OK,  back to topic.   why do those on the left always revert to personal attacks against anyone that does not buy into their obama-love and left wing ideology?
> 
> Personally I think its because they know that when both sides are given equal time, they will always lose because their ideas are not based on logic but on emotion.
> 
> liberals just feeeeeeeeel certain ways.   they can't explain why, but they just feeeeeeeeeel that they know what is right for everyone.   anyone who does share their feeeeeeeeeelings is to be destroyed by lies and innuendo.



Back in the day you had the blue dog democrat
With some legislation especially when it came to budgets and so forth there was some you could count on

Libs today are 100% brain washed or to ashamed to admit how far of track there agenda is
When GWB was president we were within about 200 billion of a balanced budget with the  income we had in 07 vs expenses
The main stream as well as Liberal NE Dems became desperate to re gain power after 2000
The more lies that were told, the more radical they became
Now it is to a point they see no wrong in the mess this country is really in


----------



## JRK (Feb 6, 2013)

As far as the Conservative not able to support there ideals, When would any of you libs like to start?
It is really simple
We spent 2.7 trillion in 07
we brought in about 2.5
in 09 we spent 3.5 trillion and we brought in about 2.1

now BHO was resp for about 500 billion of that increase
Where did it go and what was it for?
We still are far below 2007 job levels
We have millions beyond those who retire leaving the work force
over 8 million sense 2009 who are not part of the U rate (5 million who have gave up)
hat means that under President Obama nearly 5 million Americans have fled the workforce in hopeless despair.

The trick is that when those 5 million are not counted as in the work force, they are not counted as unemployed either.  They may desperately need

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...qKTWViubLpadZbOkJSFh4bg&bvm=bv.42080656,d.eWU

It is that simple
from blaming it on W to being full of hate, no other response will you ever see


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2013)

JRK said:


> As far as the Conservative not able to support there ideals, When would any of you libs like to start?
> It is really simple
> We spent 2.7 trillion in 07
> we brought in about 2.5
> ...



JRK's lies on jobs, employment, budgets, etc., are typical of those that re-elected BHO and defeated my GOP.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 6, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



GDP dropped last quarter, if it doesn't hit positive numbers this quarter we will officially be in a recession. Guess what is happening unless Obama and the Republicans agree to more tax increases?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 6, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> the deficit is at a five year low cons



It is still higher than it was anytime in history before Obama got into office.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 6, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Even if that is true, you still think it is a good idea for the government to kill children. You are still despicable.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 6, 2013)

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



Is it too hard for you to understand?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Any child shooting at feebs should be killed immediately, yes.  They have been raised as drone feed and deserve nothing more.


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



The overwhelming logistical issues and ramifications of slashing the budget nearly in half are clearly too hard for you to understand.


----------



## yidnar (Feb 7, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


drone feed ???  are you for drones killing Americans ??


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 7, 2013)

yidnar said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I am for Americans not being terrorists.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 7, 2013)

yidnar said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



If the "american" decides that his best interests are leaving the U.S.A., renouncing their citizenship, going overseas, and joining those that want to destroy this country, as well as giving instructions to someone known as the "underwear bomber" who tried to blow up a plane over the top of a major U.S. city (Detroit)?

I say they have given up on their rights as a U.S. citizen.

Wanna know what I think should happen?

If there is enough evidence (like there was for the last dirtbag I referenced), let the U.S. Senate hear the proof, as well as what happened (the evidence), and give a simple up or down vote.

If they think he's a terrorist, give them 30 days to surrender and come back to the U.S. for trial.

If they don't come back in 30 days?  Tell them over the news channels that they are no longer citizens, and if found on the field of battle, they will be killed.

Traitors don't deserve to have the rights of this country.  Take them out wherever possible if they are in a war zone.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 7, 2013)

> If there is enough evidence (like there was for the last dirtbag I referenced), let the U.S. Senate hear the proof, as well as what happened (the evidence), and give a simple up or down vote.


Somehow I don't think we'd be hearing this same argument if it were a Republican president with a Republican Senate asking for a green light to kill American citizens.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 7, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> [
> 
> GDP dropped last quarter, if it doesn't hit positive numbers this quarter we will officially be in a recession. Guess what is happening unless Obama and the Republicans agree to more tax increases?



It dropped a fraction of .1 because Hurricane Sandy closed down the entire east cost for a month... 

But I know you just have to beleive that we are going to all be punished for voting for the black guy.


----------



## Redfish (Feb 7, 2013)

JRK said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > OK,  back to topic.   why do those on the left always revert to personal attacks against anyone that does not buy into their obama-love and left wing ideology?
> ...



yep,  the failed policies of liberalism have taken control of DC.  We need to turn it around in 2014 or the country may be lost for our kids


----------



## Redfish (Feb 7, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




why must you on the left always bring up race?   BTW obama is not a "black guy".  he is a half breed.


----------



## poet (Feb 7, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It's never the left that brings up race. The left is over race. The right is obsessed with "race". It's very important to them. Not so much with the left. Thanks.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



No, republicans celebrate ignorance while disdaining all things educated, even if they are themselves educated (Rick Santorum comes to mind.)

Obviously nothing but an attempt to play to the uneducated redneck base, but it is what it is.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 7, 2013)

poet said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



That's one of the more ignorant statements I've heard on here in quite some time, Poet.  There are people on the Left who literally have made their living off bringing up "race".  Jesse Jackson?  Al Sharpton?  Maxine Waters?  How many times have people on this board IMMEDIATELY accused conservatives of racism simply because they thought President Obama's policies were badly thought out?  It happens literally every DAY here!  The Left is over race?  Then why do they constantly play the race card every time this President gets into difficulty?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 7, 2013)

The left is obsessed with race as is the right.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 7, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



I think that most conservatives are generally amused by liberals who think that THEY are smarter than those around them...all the while espousing policies that simply don't work.  Have you ever noticed the almost "obsessive" need by liberals to cite studies that show liberals are more intelligent than conservatives?  They cite studies such as that in a frantic effort to prove that they aren't stupid...even as they demand stupid policies.

Take the latest calls by liberals for bans on weapons.  A logical person would look at the fact that Chicago has some of the toughest gun control laws in the nation...yet is the murder capital of America and ask themselves if more gun control laws are the answer if the criminals aren't obeying the ones already on the books?  But not a liberal.  Oh no...a liberal ignores the fact that people who have no problem with murder also have no problem with ignoring  gun control laws.  Why?  Because "reality" doesn't line up with their "beliefs"...therefore reality is wrong.  (eye roll)


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Yeah, old Poet is a funny guy! I like him, he makes me laugh


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I don't take anything seriously from a guy with a satanic icon. I usually wait for them to grow up before I find anything they have to say of interest.


----------



## longknife (Feb 7, 2013)

The left comes up with personal attacks for the simple reason that they know their so-called "reasonable" responses are unworkable.

It is the same mentality that rejects any source from a so-called right wing or conservative source.

In the long run, there is nothing anyone can say that will ever change their minds.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 7, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> obama was not overwhelmingly elected.  In 2012 he was elected with fewer votes than in 2008.   He was elected with a bare majority of 1%.   That's the people who voted.  More people didn't vote for obama than voted for him.  To democrats it's an overwhelming majority.  They are motivated by feelings and that makes them feel good.   The reality is, obama won election by such a small number that those who still oppose him are enough to make the country ungovernable.



Yes, and Bush was not even elected by a majority of the popular vote and yet you all think he was wonderful. As another post says, the country is divided right down the middle and the elections will continue to be that way.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 7, 2013)

Article 15 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



They are not, I just think the benefits would far outweigh the minor inconveniences.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 7, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



They can't vote, but they still have a right to not get killed by the government just because somebody doesn't like their politics.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 7, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Hurricane Sandy had a small impact on GDP, yet we still had negative GDP growth. Interesting argument if you are trying to convince me things are getting better.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 7, 2013)

poet said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Rdean starts his thread with rants about the black man in the White House, are you telling me he is a righty?


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



If you didn't have an equally mythical creature as your icon, I might take your post seriously. As it is, it's just so much bullshit.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 7, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...




Runs deep your projection does in this thread...yesssss.....


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



If there were studies proving conservatives were smarter, conservatives would be out pimping them. Problen is that there aren't any.

As to the rest, I never suggested that there were no educated republicans. There are. I even gave the example of Rick Santorum in my post. What makes it worse is that educated republicans are hypocritical in their takes on education, in an attempt to appeal to their uneducated base.

If you feel the need to reply to me in the future, at least try to read what I said before you start prattling on. Thanks in advance.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 7, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...





I'm still trying, unsuccessfully, to reconcile how pouring water on a known terrorist's face is bad with how killing innocent children as collateral damage is good.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 7, 2013)

boedicca said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Denial is usually a product of the mind trying to protect a delicate psyche.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 7, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



Are you one of the idiots that thinks confirmation bias proves you are smart? Strange how I, being a conservative, have not met a single progressive who believes those studies that has enough brains to keep himself from looking like a fool.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



You're projecting, yet calling me an idiot.

Curious.

As for your post, I never commented on the validity of the studies, I just commented on my belief that if studies existed saying conservaes were more intelligent, then conservatives would be pimping them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 7, 2013)

longknife said:


> The left comes up with personal attacks for the simple reason that they know their so-called "reasonable" responses are unworkable.
> 
> It is the same mentality that rejects any source from a so-called right wing or conservative source.
> 
> In the long run, there is nothing anyone can say that will ever change their minds.



The far right, like longknife, does the same.  Both far left and far right are mirrors of inability to reason with and to each other.

Both groups are the worst of ideologues, unable to recognize that compromise and consensus, which began with the Constitutional convention, is an inherent part of American life.


----------



## JRK (Feb 7, 2013)

had to work, sorry I have missed such discussion
The left will not debate the issues
It is that simple. When we do, anger takes center stage and the subject turns straight to GWB, Iraq and the wealth bubble bursting

UBL was found with enhanced interrogations
And then was murdered in cold blood as well as un armed.
Yet the left still claim foul for those events that located his courier and praise BHO for what team 6 did (God bless all of them BTW, UBL got what he deserved)
GWB created millions of jobs, BHO is still 4 million short of 07 levels (I really do not blame him, I have serious issue with his Deficits that was suppose to fix it) 
BHO could have allowed smart regulations in coal as well as Oil and gas sector that would have created millions more than what the Oil and Gas did create during the last 4 years (without those jobs BHO does not get re elected)
If BHO was a Conservative? I still would have no respect for him. My biggest issue with this angry and mis informed group is there level of denial
BHO is not been honest about so much. His way to lead is to attack, separate, create class warfare and take advantage of any event that will promote his agenda (never allow a crises to go to waste)
Benghazi? 
The dollars he added to the base-line? then blame W
cutting monies from medicare to balance his Obama-care?
Ignore Fort Hood as what it really was then use Sandy hook to do what? (not sure what that is really all about
we had negative GDP last 1/4 2012, but low and behold it is all about amnesty

These are all actual events that the angry lib ignores, why?
I mean these are events that will take a life time to understand, un-do and pay for with an event that is to date un known

In 2007 this country was so close
Iraq has sense been won, that cost has not went away
why?

We went from 162 billion to 1.4 trillion in deficit spending in months
yet the angry lib blames it on Reagan and W?
whats up with that?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 7, 2013)

JRK said:


> had to work, sorry I have missed such discussion
> The left will not debate the issues
> It is that simple. When we do, anger takes center stage and the subject turns straight to GWB, Iraq and the wealth bubble bursting
> 
> ...



It is not that they won't debate, it is simply that they don't know how to defend their positions using logic. Their ideas have never been challenged, they have been told from the day they were born that the only way to think is the progressive way, so they are forced to believe that anyone who doesn't believe they way they do is crazy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 7, 2013)

JRK said:


> had to work, sorry I have missed such discussion
> The left will not debate the issues
> It is that simple. When we do, anger takes center stage and the subject turns straight to GWB, Iraq and the wealth bubble bursting
> 
> ...



Yes, neo con anger still at having to accept responsibility for the fact that "the subject turns straight to GWB, Iraq and the wealth bubble bursting"


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 7, 2013)

Redfish said:


> why must you on the left always bring up race?   BTW obama is not a "black guy".  he is a half breed.



I think you kind of made my point, didn't you. 

Just offends the shit out of you that he was the result of a black man having his way with a white woman, doesn't it?


----------



## JRK (Feb 7, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > had to work, sorry I have missed such discussion
> ...



If I was a supporter of this regime, and that is what this is, I would be very upset with BHO
He has done nothing to help the poor
He has spent so much money to support unions that are Failing (un like the trades)
Obama and his agenda has spent more money than any other regime ever
His inability to explain it, have it dissected each year as we have had no budget except his Omnibus in 09.
What has the every day liberal got for it?
What has he done to help those who really support him?
The "Minorities" are in worse shape than they ever have been and now he wants to allow illegal aliens to take more of the jobs that the American citizen of any "class" would love to have

Obama has lied to his supporters as much as he has to us, the conservative
The monies he has gone through as well as the lack of jobs has hurt them as much as at has the conservative
There has been no distinction in race, creed or nationality

They deserve better as the rest of us do

Taking 80 billion dollars to assure the UAW continues to get ther 70K a year as well as early retirement paid for by the tax payer while minorities U rates have sky rocketed

Yet they voted for him again and all we do is ask why


----------



## JRK (Feb 7, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > why must you on the left always bring up race?   BTW obama is not a "black guy".  he is a half breed.
> ...



What does that have to do with BHO being the president and failing?
People make there choices and that freedom we as conservatives would fight for the right as much as the right to bear arms
This is a perfect example as to how mis informed the left is and just how far in denial they have become
This country is in a mess and a black guy being with a white chick has nothing to do with it, yet you pulled th race card PDQ


----------



## JRK (Feb 7, 2013)

Remember the president&#8217;s assurance back when he was working feverishly to sell Obamacare to an apprehensive populace? He said repeatedly, "If you like your health care plan, you can keep your health care plan. Period." The claim was so dubious that even PolitiFact rated the promise in August of 2009 as half-true. Now a report released on Wednesday by the Congressional Budget Office suggests the fact-checking site might have been erring on the side of caution.

The nonpartisan government agency estimates that 7 million Americans will lose their employer-provided health insurance once the law becomes fully implemented.
CBO: Under Obamacare 7 million to lose employer-provided health insurance - New York Manhattan Conservative | Examiner.com

It never stops Libs
This mess only is getting worse
when will you join the rest of us and vote these people out?
start helping us fix this countries problems?


----------



## JRK (Feb 9, 2013)

Dubya said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Grammar police
This is the new method of ignoring simplest of facts
No jobs, 4 million fewer than in 2007 within the private sector
Most jobs within that period, Oil and gas
Deficit in 2008? 163 billion
Deficit in 2009? 1.4 trillion
These are called links

2007 United States federal budget - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
2009 United States federal budget - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Private Jobs Down 4.6 Million From January 2008; Federal Jobs Up 11.4%
Unconventional Oil and Gas Industry Created 1.7 Million Jobs This Year

Is this Grammar simple enough for your 2nd grade reading level?


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 9, 2013)

JRK said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Except Conservatives didn't fight for his black father's right to marry his white mother. 

They fought tooth and nail against it.  

In 1964, Barry Goldwater voted against the civil rights act of 1964 and campaigned against it. 

In 1968, it was a liberal court that had to finally overturn the conservative miscegnation laws of the south that banned interracial marriages in _Loving v. Virginia_. 

Frankly, Obama has done a vastly better job than Bush did, but I don't see you putting forth a fraction of the venom towards that idiot you put towards Obama.  Bush got us into this mess.  Yeah, I voted for that retard twice, and some things were beyond his control, but things went south on his watch, not Obama's.


----------



## JRK (Feb 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Went south after the GOP lost congress
Went south in 12 months of the 96 he was in office
Went south? The free market went south by there own stupidity and greed
GWB was the leader that stopped the bleeding

Sense what have had from BHO?
Nothing
without the oil and gas sector less than nothing
Its not personal


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 9, 2013)

JRK said:


> Went south after the GOP lost congress
> Went south in 12 months of the 96 he was in office
> Went south? The free market went south by there own stupidity and greed
> GWB was the leader that stopped the bleeding
> ...



Actually the shit went south in 2001.  Pretty much the day Bush got there. We never returned to the level of wealth and prosperity we had under Clinton. 

Things were not perfect under Bush.  Hells bells man, two recessions, two wars, a major city washed off the map, there wasn't anything this guy didn't totally fuck up. 

But at least he was white.


----------



## JRK (Feb 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Went south after the GOP lost congress
> ...



Hell,s  bells man
Clinton had a GOP congress during all of that prosperity
As did GWB
You libs think the president has something to do with deficits and so forth (well with BHO, he did. he is the first that took advantage of a crises and had not passed a new budget sense, with a DEM congress)

UE was above 6% prior to the GOP taking congress in 94
Clinton nor Obama have faced 9-11
White?
who is white and why the hell does that matter
I am so sick of you liberals and your racist attitudes
get over it man
RACE BAITING IS FOR PEOPLE WHO CANNOT FACE RELAITY


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2013)

JRK said:


> Hell,s  bells man  Clinton had a GOP congress during all of that prosperity  As did GWB. . .



And that Congress was responsible for economic conditions that were costing the lost of 700,000 jobs monthly by the end of Bush's administration.

Finally, you have admitted that the GOP caused the Great Recession.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 9, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Went south after the GOP lost congress
> ...



You're "really" blaming George W. Bush for what Hurricane Katrina did to New Orleans?  Funny how other locales came through other hurricanes with far fewer problems than the Crescent City under the same President and the same FEMA.  Gee, do you think the problem might have been incompetence at the local level?  I live in Florida and have ridden out a number of hurricanes over the years.  New Orleans wasn't nearly washed off the map because of anything that Bush did or didn't do...it was nearly destroyed because of decades of mismanagement of Federal funds that should have been spent on fixing levies but instead were spent on local "pork" instead...a Mayor who didn't take the proper steps to protect his people and a Governor who was more concerned about looking like she was in control of the situation then in fixing problems.  A slow response from the Federal Government?  That shocked you?  Here's a newsflash for you, Sparky...the Federal Government ALWAYS moves slowly.  It's the nature of the beast.  In the case of hurricanes help has to come from outside the affected area and that takes time.  People died in New Orleans because the locals didn't prepare sufficiently to survive until that outside help could arrive.  That isn't the fault of George W. Bush.  That's the fault of the people of New Orleans for not having their shit together when it comes to storm prep despite living in a city that's largely below sea level.  THAT, my friend is stupid!


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Hell,s  bells man  Clinton had a GOP congress during all of that prosperity  As did GWB. . .
> ...



The root cause of the "Great Recession" was a collapsing housing market.  If not for that...it would have been just another mild recession.  So why did the housing market implode as it did?  Someone got the bright idea that EVERYONE should be able to own a home no matter how little money they made and that government should make that happen.  That wasn't a GOP idea or a Democratic idea...that was a Washington idea...one based on good intentions that failed to take into account economic reality.  So we got a huge housing bubble which inevitably burst and tens of thousands of people walked away from houses that they hadn't had to put money down on and had little equity in.  

The lesson that we should have learned from this is that sound banking practices...like having people put 20% down on a real estate purchase protects everyone from getting in over their heads.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



One, the GOP had the reins and should have stopped the stupidity: we did not.

Two, everybody, private and public, got greedy and paid the price.

Except for us who could see it coming and carefully limited debt and maximized fluidity of capital.


----------



## JRK (Feb 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...


----------



## JRK (Feb 9, 2013)

Oldstyle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Old Style your right on some levels there
But there was no legislation voted in congress nor that GWB signed that mandated those banks to be stupid

With respect, this was a full born full market disaster


----------



## Dreamy (Feb 9, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...


 
Honesty and integrity in politics? Rarely.  Honesty and integrity on forums? Also a rarity.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2013)

JRK said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The GOP could have but did not prevent it.  End of story and acceptance of full responsibility


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Fear not JakeStatist, the government is now suing S&P for not telling Ctigroup that the crappy CDOs they were selling were crappy, thus tricking them into relying on their crappy CDOs as good investigates.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Not that way, and as a stock holder in Citigrp, did I pick a poor investment with a 1:10 reverse stock exchange.  Your conclusion does not flow from your spiked narrative, though.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



More uninformed BS, you just can't help it.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 9, 2013)

The green light for the housing bubble was derivitives.  Something legislators could have prevented.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2013)

Papageorgio said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



The GOP had compliant presidents and the majority for 12 years: yep, you are uninformed.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


No, they didn't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 9, 2013)

S.J. said:


> More uninformed BS, you just can't help it.



The GOP had compliant presidents and the majority for 12 years: yep, you are uninformed.  *Republicans *had the Congress plus compliant presidents.

104th 1995&#8211;1997 100 48 *52 *&#8212; &#8212; 435 204 *230 *1 &#8212; 
105th 1997&#8211;1999 100 45 *55 *&#8212; &#8212; 435 207 *226 *2 &#8212; 
106th 1999&#8211;2001 100 45 *55 *&#8212; &#8212; 435 211 *223 *1 &#8212; 
107th 2001&#8211;2003 100 50 *50 *&#8212; &#8212; 435 212 *221 *2 &#8212; GOP had the tie breaker in the Senate with VP Cheney presiding 
108th 2003&#8211;2005 100 48 *51 *1 &#8212;  435 205 *229 *1 &#8212; 
109th 2005&#8211;2007 100 44 *55 *1 &#8212;  435 202 *231 *1 1

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0774721.html


----------



## S.J. (Feb 10, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > More uninformed BS, you just can't help it.
> ...


You're full of shit.  Clinton lost Congress to Reps in 94.  They held majority until 06.  Clinton was president until 2000.  Bush had a Rep Congress for 6 years.  There were NOT 12 years in which Republicans controlled both the W.H. and both houses of Congress.  You don't know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 10, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You have to excuse him, he thinks Clinton is a Republican.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 10, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I said *compliant *presidents, so the Republican Congress had 12 years to save us from the Great Recession.  And, of course, by the time Bush left office, the economy was losing 700,000 jobs a month.

All you are denying is the truth.  I expect that of Quantum, who does not know up from down on a good day.


----------



## JRK (Feb 10, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



From 1994 through 2006 with the exception of the senate in 00-02 the GOP controlled congress
Balanced budgets
Jobs
simple things that made us the great nation we were


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 10, 2013)

JRK said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



And the economy was losing 700,000 jobs monthly under Bush because the GOP failed in Congress, although it had compliant presidents.

The GOP had *compliant *presidents and the majority for 12 years: yep, you are uninformed.  *Republicans *had the Congress plus compliant presidents.

104th 1995&#8211;1997 100 48 *52 *&#8212; &#8212; 435 204 *230 *1 &#8212; 
105th 1997&#8211;1999 100 45 *55 *&#8212; &#8212; 435 207 *226 *2 &#8212; 
106th 1999&#8211;2001 100 45 *55 *&#8212; &#8212; 435 211 *223 *1 &#8212; 
107th 2001&#8211;2003 100 50 *50 *&#8212; &#8212; 435 212 *221 *2 &#8212; GOP had the tie breaker in the Senate with VP Cheney presiding 
108th 2003&#8211;2005 100 48 *51 *1 &#8212;  435 205 *229 *1 &#8212; 
109th 2005&#8211;2007 100 44 *55 *1 &#8212;  435 202 *231 *1 1

Composition of Congress by Party 1855?2013 ? Infoplease.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## JRK (Feb 10, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



The GOP lost control Jeffers jumped ship after being elected a repub 
he has no idea what he is talking about
your right except the 00-02, which was as I recall a tie with until then as you have correctly stated
 On May 24, 2001, Jim Jeffords left the Republican Party, with which he had always been affiliated, and announced his new status as an independent. Jeffords discussed this decision during his announcement that he was leaving the Republican Party. "I will make this change and will caucus with the Democrats for organizational purposes once the conference report on the tax bill is sent to the president. I gave my word to the president that I would not intercept or try to intervene in the signing of that bill". Jeffords decided to switch when the Senate Republicans had refused to fund the Individuals with Disabilities Education Act fully.[5]
The independent status of Jeffords changed the Senate composition from 50-50 (with a Republican Vice President, Dick Cheney, serving as President of the Senate to break tie votes)
Jim Jeffords - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The reason this is so critical is the Iraq war
Do not ever allow the libs to keep lying about that event


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 10, 2013)

JRK said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Nope, my source is better than yours.  Jeffords voted often with the Pubs, giving Cheney the tie breaker.  *None of your nonsense, JeRK, has anything to do with what we are talking about: the economy.*

The Republican Party broke the economy with the help of Bush and Clinton.

This lack of distrust by the American people in the GOP is why BHO won a second term, the Dems increased their majority in the Senate, and they picked up several seats in the House.

If the GOP will not work to restore that trust with the American people, 2014 will result in a Democratic Senate and House.


----------



## JRK (Feb 14, 2013)

one thing this thread had proved is that the Libs take all of this personal
If there was a GOP president that was failing like BHO
I would never support him.
Bot to worry, the media would never let that happen

GWB had 86 great months and the 10 that where bad, he did nothing to cause
My god his leadership during the crises he kept the country from crashing
Left BHO 350 billion from tarp to do what with as he pleased
Saved GM and trillions in retirement accounts across the country


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 14, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Gas prices doubled immediately and have stayed there ever since.
> Economic growth is practically at a standstill.
> No attempt whatsoever is being made to curb spending.



the price of gas going up raised GDP.
Just like it did for Bush II.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 14, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices doubled immediately and have stayed there ever since.
> ...


And???


----------



## JRK (Feb 14, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Gas prices doubled immediately and have stayed there ever since.
> ...



???????????
The massive increase in gas in 08 was at the same time the GDP began to crash
To be honest th GDP has been really running in negative ground sense 08
we had such of a huge decline when the asset bubble busted that anything less than 5% growth was nothing
now we are at negative growth
not a word from the main stream either 
sad


----------



## tjvh (Feb 14, 2013)

*Why has this message board got so personal to the left?* It's not just here, it's everywhere. Because even when they win elections, they know that they still cannot ever fully implement the agenda's necessary to realize their utopian fantasy world, because that pesky little thing called the Constitution is always going to get in their way. There are also just enough people out there to keep them pissing and moaning for the rest of their lifetimes because of it, and the fact that they will never get enough support to implement their ideological craziness pisses liberals off, even when their masters are in power.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 14, 2013)

JRK said:


> BHO is a failure
> the country is in a mess
> and they know it.



Obama is not a failure, that is what we know.

Look around the world, everyone is in a recession.  No other country is recovering any faster.  Why do you expect miracles in America?

It isn't rocket science.


----------



## tjvh (Feb 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > BHO is a failure
> ...



Wait a minute... The Left has made it very clear that the recession is over. You can't have it both ways, and that's not rocket science.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > BHO is a failure
> ...


You jerk.  The United States isn't just another country.  Get your liberal head out of Obama's ass.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 14, 2013)

poet said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



The worst president the US ever had is GW Bush.  It's ironic that the right keeps going on and on about Obama when the truth is that it was GW Bush who ruined the country.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 14, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



no they haven't.....what Obama has said is that recovery is happening although very slowly...he has not said it is over...stop making things up...


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 14, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



Yes. The US is just another country. Your statement makes it clear you keep your head up yours.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 14, 2013)

JRK said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > You must be a racist. Obama is great. The country is doing great. Obama can't fix 232 years of mistakes in 4 years.....
> ...



Totally  untrue.  72% of the American population is white.  By far more than any other group.   Half of that 72% is male. Even if you combine all the other minorities together, it is only 28%.  And half of that is 14%.  White males: about 36%.  All other ethnic groups, males: about 14%  You poor things....talk about whining. You are not a minority.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Maybe you would feel more at home in Nairobi, shithead.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 15, 2013)

Dr Grump said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Coming from a dick like you, that's a compliment.


----------



## Redbone (Feb 15, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > BHO is a failure
> ...



Obama made it worse but he is a genius so lets pretend he made it better. After all he won a Nobel prize for doing nothing so why not pretend a he is great? right?


----------



## JRK (Feb 15, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > BHO is a failure
> ...



imagine that
we judge our success on how France and Greece is doing
And you do not think Obama has a strangle hold on you people?
My god
greece and there socialist agenda is failing, so that gives us a free pass
Not personal, just my opinion


----------



## JRK (Feb 15, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



who said I was whining?
just stated the facts
everyone else has protection (code for a path to sue) within the constitution and the amendments that have been added
Not the white male. I
whining?
not a CHANCE

Are White Men The Next Minority Group? - Forbes


----------



## Dante (Feb 15, 2013)

JRK said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



White male whine? Need more grapes?







how about limes?


just ask for a fruit bowl


----------



## JRK (Feb 15, 2013)

Dante said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



No matter what your intent was
that was fuc-ed up
OMG


----------



## yidnar (Feb 15, 2013)

JRK said:


> I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> They got what they wanted
> 
> Every post I have posted with factual info within is met with anger in just a few threads
> ...


leftist are driven by emotion more than the are driven by facts.when you disagree with them they get angry .when you prove one wrong and knock he or she off their lofty perch they take it very personal,and go into a hate filled rage.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 15, 2013)

yidnar said:


> leftist are driven by emotion more than the are driven by facts.when you disagree with them they get angry .when you prove one wrong and knock he or she off their lofty perch they take it very personal,and go into a hate filled rage.



Which is often their normal state.


----------



## JRK (Feb 15, 2013)

yidnar said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > I think the libs are feeling a little remorse
> ...



It is never been this up side down
4 million fewer jobs than in Jan 08
8 million left the work force from 09
162 billion deficit in 07, last GOP budget
1.4 trillion in 09 with BHO adding 500 billion  
7 million to lose there ins due to O-Care
close to a trillion in additional taxation 
Five major ObamaCare taxes that will hit your wallet in 2013 | Fox News
Obama's $264 Billion Tax for 2013 May Spark New Recession
Benghazi
GM and the real story
Same with UBL being found with GWB tactics and CIA sacrificing as well as seals and the support they got from there rapid response teams

It is so up side down


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 15, 2013)

Now has the liar in chief created 6 million jobs or are the Republicans stopping him from doing anything? The story keeps changing!


----------



## yidnar (Feb 15, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> Now has the liar in chief created 6 million jobs or are the Republicans stopping him from doing anything? The story keeps changing!


the vast majority of business owners do not support Obama's policies ..they are the job creators .


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 16, 2013)

JRK said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JRK said:
> ...



I think the problem is, you are suffering from the "Hitler was  vegetarian, so a vegetarian diet must be bad" line of thinking.  Correlation does not equal causation. 

Greece is not in trouble because of "Socialism".  Ireland did everything the Conservatives said a European Country should do, and they are in ever bit as much trouble as Greece is. So is Spain. 

Greece is in trouble because it signed onto the EU and its currency when it wasn't ready economically.  the fact that tax evasion is an art form in Greece is also part of the problem.


----------



## JRK (Feb 16, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JRK said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Joe you confirmed my point
BTW I dont blame Obama for the mess in 08
no-one in politics really caused the wealth bubble

My issue with BHO is the monies he added to the baseline budget with negative results
we are 4 million jobs short of 08 levels
Private Jobs Down 4.6 Million From January 2008; Federal Jobs Up 11.4%


----------

